# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  فهذا حبيبنا رسول الله محمد بن عبدالله- صلى الله عليه وسلم  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## أبومحمود

رجاءاً إرساله لمن تعرف ومن لا تعرف   *فهذا حبيبنا رسول الله محمد بن عبدالله- صلى الله عليه وسلم -*  *تم تدشين موقع لسيرة الرسول الكريم - صلى الله عليه وسلم- بعشر لغات.. سيتم اضافة المزيد من*    *اللغات** قريبا بإذن الله* *http://www.islamway.com/mohammad* *وهذا موقع كتاب يسرد سيره الرسول ويوضح الاسلام*    *للغه الإنجليزيه*   *English* *http://www.islam-guide.com*   *للغه الفرنسيه*   *French* *http://www.islam-guide.com/fr*  *للغه الأيطاليه*   *Italy* *http://www.islam-guide.com/it*   *للغه الأسبانية*    *Spanish* *http://www.islam-guide.com/es*   *للغه الصينيه*   *China* *http://www.islam-guide.com/cs**/*   *للغه اليابانيه*   *Japan* *http://www.islam-guide.com/jp**/*   *للغه الألمانيه*   *Germany* *http://www.islam-guide.com/de**/*   *موقع الكتاب على الانترنت هو :*    *http://www.islam-guide.com**http://www.i-g.org*  *وهذا الكتاب على هيئة بي دي اف بشكل الكتاب الاصلي :*    *http://www.islam-guide.com/islam-guide.pdf*  *شارك في الأجر .. بإذن الله .. وأنشر هذه الرساله قدر* *استطاعتك*  *اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم* *سلطانك*  *سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد ألا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك*

----------


## goldfile

مشكور اخي على الجهد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك  
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## bo7a

عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## الاصيل العربي

مشكوور اخوي و بارك الله فيك  
اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا و حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم

----------


## mohmd173

بارك الله فيك   و  جزاك الله خير

----------


## hadi75m

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا و حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم  بارك الله فيك

----------


## أحمد سليمان

عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام 
شكرا على الموقع

----------


## Ahmed Essam Z

عليه الصلاة والسلام
ومشكور على مجهودك وجزاك الله خير

----------


## فهد الكويت

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبة والتابعييين

----------


## محمد ستيتة

بارك الله فيك 
و جزاك كل خير
(اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم )

----------


## palestain

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه والتابعيين

----------


## lord_forex

اللهم اسقنا من يده الشريفة شربة هنيئة لانظمأ بعدها ابدا صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم

----------


## اكس جروب

جزاك الله كل الخير وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## aelmasry

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم

----------


## ابو سلمى

عليه افضل الصلاة  والسلام  اللهم  صلي  على سيدنا محمدا وعلى  آل سيدنا محمدا   كما صليت   على  ابراهيم  وعلى  آهل  ابراهيم  اللهم  يسر لنا  ان    نقتدي  بهدية                                           ونسير   على   نهجه  وارزقنا  شفاعته  يوم   لا  ينفع  مالا  ولا  بنون                    واجمعنا  به   على  الحوض                                                          واسقنا  من  يده الشريفة                                                          شربة   لا  نظمأ  بعدها  ابدا  اللهم  امين   امين  امين+

----------


## mohdme

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد

----------


## Abo Ali

أللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه والتابعين له الى يوم الدين وأرزقنا شفاعته أجمعين آمين وجزاك الله خير على الموضوع

----------


## alhaidary

اللَّهمَّ صلي وسلِّم وبارك  على  عبدك ورسولك محمد

----------


## t.analysis

الله يجزاك الخير 
                      اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## المايسترو

مشكور اخي على الجهد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك  
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## MOH_AMED

جزاكم الله خيرى واعانكم على نشر الخير والسيرة العطرة لرسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم

----------


## aidy

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

> رجاءاً إرساله لمن تعرف ومن لا تعرف   *فهذا حبيبنا رسول الله محمد بن عبدالله- صلى الله عليه وسلم -*  *تم تدشين موقع لسيرة الرسول الكريم - صلى الله عليه وسلم- بعشر لغات.. سيتم اضافة المزيد من*  *اللغات** قريبا بإذن الله* *http://www.islamway.com/mohammad**وهذا موقع كتاب يسرد سيره الرسول ويوضح الاسلام*  *للغه الإنجليزيه* *English* *http://www.islam-guide.com* *للغه الفرنسيه* *French* *http://www.islam-guide.com/fr* *للغه الأيطاليه* *Italy* *http://www.islam-guide.com/it* *للغه الأسبانية*  *Spanish* *http://www.islam-guide.com/es* *للغه الصينيه* *China* *http://www.islam-guide.com/cs**/* *للغه اليابانيه* *Japan* *http://www.islam-guide.com/jp**/* *للغه الألمانيه* *Germany* *http://www.islam-guide.com/de**/* *موقع الكتاب على الانترنت هو :*  *http://www.islam-guide.com**http://www.i-g.org* *وهذا الكتاب على هيئة بي دي اف بشكل الكتاب الاصلي :*  *http://www.islam-guide.com/islam-guide.pdf* *شارك في الأجر .. بإذن الله .. وأنشر هذه الرساله قدر* *استطاعتك*  *اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم* *سلطانك*  *سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد ألا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك*

 جزاك الله خيرا
و صلى الله عليه و سلم

----------


## محمد صالح

خير دعوة دعوة رسول الله 
الله يجيك الخير يا اخي

----------


## fadwa

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
جزاك الله الف خير ..

----------


## المحب للرسول

اللهم صلى و سلم على حبيبك و مصطفاك محمد

----------


## galal37

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## H7sooon

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبة والتابعييين

----------


## hendawy

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبة وسلم تسليماً كثيراً الى يوم الدين
وجزاكم الله خيراً جميعا

----------


## dream_198010

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
معجزات استجابة الادعية النبوية 
عن عبد الرحمن العامري عن أشياخ من قومه قالوا : أتانا رسول الله ونحن بسوق عكاظ ، فقال : (( ممن القوم ؟ )) قلنا : من بني عامر بن صعصعة ، قال : (( من أي بني عامر ؟ )) قلنا : بنو كعب بن ربيعة ، قال : (( كيف المنعة فيكم ؟ )) قلنا : لا يرام ما قبلنا ولا يصطلى بنارنا ، قال : فقال لهم : (( إني رسول الله ، فإن أتيتكم تمنعوني حتى أبلغ رسالة ربي ولم أكره أحداً منكم على شيء ؟ )) قالوا : ومن أي قريش أنت ؟ قال : (( من بني  عبد المطلب )) قالوا : فأين أنت من بني عبد مناف ؟ قال : (( هم أول من كذبني وطردني )) قالوا : ولكنا لا نطردك ولا نؤمن بك ، ونمنعك حتى تبلغ رسالة ربك ، قال : فنزل إليهم والقوم يتسوقون ، إذ أتاهم بجرة بن قيس القشيري . فقال : من هذا الذي أراه عندكم أنكره ؟ قالوا : محمد بن عبد الله القرشي ، قال : مالكم وله ؟ قالوا : زعم لنا أنه رسول الله يطلب إلينا أن نمنعه حتى يبلغ رسالة ربه ، قال : فماذا رددتم عليه ؟ قالوا : قلنا في الرحب والسعة نخرجك إلى بلادنا ونمنعك مما نمنع به أنفسنا ، قال بجرة : ما أعلم أحداً من أهل هذه السوق يرجع بشيء أشر من شيء ترجعون به ، بدأتم لتنابذ الناس وترميكم العرب عن قوس واحدة . قومه أعلم به لو آنسوا منه خيراً لكانوا أسعد الناس به تعمدون إلى رهيق قوم قد طرده قومه وكذبوه فتؤونه وتنصرونه ، فبئس الرأي رأيتم ، ثم أقبل على رسول الله فقال : قم فالحق بقومك ، فو الله لو لا أنك عند قومك لضربت عنقك ! قـال : فقام رسول الله إلى ناقته فركبها فغمز الخبيث بجرة شاكلتها فقمصت برسول الله فألقته . وعند بني عامر يومئذ ضباعة بنت عامر بن قرط كانت من النسوة اللاتي أسلمت مع رسول الله بمكة ، جاءت زائرة إلى بني عمها ، فقالت : يا آل عامر! ولا عامر لي أيصنع هذا برسول الله بين أظهركم  لا يمنعه أحد منكم ؟ فقام ثلاثة نفر من بني عمها إلى بجرة واثنان أعاناه ، فأخذ كل رجل منهم رجلاً فجلد به الأرض ثم جلس على صدره ، ثم علوا وجوههم لطماً ، فقال رسول الله: (( اللهم بارك على هؤلاء والعن هؤلاء )) . قال الراوي : فأسلم الثلاثة الذين نصروه فقتلوا شهداء وهلك الآخرون لعناً ، واسم الثلاثة الكفار الذين بجرة بن فراس ، وحزن بن عبدالله ، ومعاوية بن عبادة . وأما الثلاثة الذين نصروا رسول الله فغطريف وغطفان ابنا سهل وعروة بن عبد الله . ]الحديث أخرجه أبو نعيم في الدلائل ( ص 245،243) [.  453- دعا عليه فسقط شعره  عن أنس قال : رأى النبي رجلاً ساجداً وهو يقول بشعره هكذا يكفه عن التراب ، فقال : (( اللهم قبح شعره )) ! قال : فسقط . ]الحديث رواه أبو نعيم في الدلائل ( ص 386) [. 454-  طال شقاؤه وبقاؤه بالدعاء النبوي إنه أبو ثروان التميمي  عن عبد الملك بن هارون بن عنترة عن أبيه عن جده قال : كان أبو ثروان راعياً لبني عمرو وبني تيم في إبلهم فخاف رسول الله قريشاً فخرج فنظر إلى سواد الإبل فقصده  ، فإذا هي إبل فدخل بين الأراك فجلس فنفرت الإبل ، فقام أبو ثروان فطاف بالإبل فلم ير شيئاً ثم تخللها فإذا هو برسول الله جالس ، فقال له أبو ثروان : من أنت ؟ فقد أنفرت الإبل عليّ ؟ فقال له رسول الله : (( لم ترع أردت أن استأنس إلى إبلك )) فقال له أبو ثروان : من أنت ؟ فقال له رسول الله: (( لا تسأل يارجل أردت أن أستأنس إلى إبلك )) ، فقال له أبو ثروان : إني أراك الرجل الذي يزعمون أنه خرج نبياً ، فقال رسول الله : (( أجل ، فأدعوك إلى شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً عبده ورسوله )) ، فقال له أبو ثروان : اخرج فلا تصلح إبل أنت فيها ، وأبى أن يدعه ، فدعا عليه رسول الله فقال : (( اللهم أطل شقاه ، وبقاه )) . قال عبد الملك : قال أبي : فأدركته شيخاً كبيراً يتمنى الموت ، فقال له القـوم : ما نراك إلا قد هلكت بما دعا عليك رسول الله قال : كلا قد أتيته بعد حين ظهر الإسلام فأسلمت معه ، فدعا له واستغفر ولكن الأولى قد سبقت . ]حديث ضعيف : أخرجه أبو نعيم في الدلائل ( ص 388،387) . [ 455- إجابة دعــائه r قيل : يا رسول الله ادع على ثقيف ، فقال : (( اللهم اهد ثقيفاً وأتِ بهم )) .  وقد استجاب الله – تعالى – دعاء نبيه وجاءت ثقيف وأسلمت . ]حديث حسن : أخرجه أحمد (3/343) ، والترمذي (5/3942) عن جابر .[ 456- دعا على عقبة بن أبي معيط فقتل صبراً  عن ابن عباس – رضي الله عنهما – قال : كان عقبة بن أبي معيط لا يقدم من سفر إلا صنع طعاماً فدعا عليه الناس جيرانه ، وأهل مكة كلهم ، وكان يكثر مجالسة النبي ويعجبه حديثه ويغلب عليه الشقاء ، فقدم ذات يوم من سفره فصنع طعاماً ثم دعا رسول الله إلى طعامه ، فقال : (( ما أنا بالذي آكل من طعامك حتى تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأني رسول الله )) ، فقال : اطعم يا ابن أخي ، قال : (( ما أنا بالذي أفعل حتى تقول )) ، فتشهّد بذلك فطعم من طعامه ، فبلغ ذلك أبي بن خلف فأتاه ، فقال : صبوت يا عقبـة ! وكان خليله ، فقال : لا والله ! ما صبوت ولكن دخل علي رجل فأبى أن يطعم من طعامي إلا أن أشهد له ، فاستحييت أن يخرج من بيتي قبل أن يطعم فشهدت له فطعم ، فقــال : ما أنا بالذي أرضى عنك أبداً حتى تأتيه فتبزق في وجهه وتطأ على عنقه ، قال : ففعل به ذلك وأخذ رحم دابة فألقاه بين كتفيه ، فقال له رسول الله : (( لا ألقاك خارجاً من مكة إلا علوت رأسك بالسيف )) فأسر عقبة يوم بدر فقتل صبراً ولم يقتل من الأسارى غيره ، قتله عاصم بن ثابت بن الأقلح . ]أخرجه أبو نعيم في الدلائل ( ص 405،404) قال السيوطي في الخصائص أخرجه أبو نعيم بسند صحيح [. 457- الدعاء النبوي على ا لمشركين يوم بدر  عن ابن عباس – رضي الله عنهما – قال : أقبلت عير أهل مكة من الشام ، فبلغ أهل المدينة فخرجوا ومعهم رسول الله يريدون العير ، فبلغ أهل مكة ذلك فأسرعوا السير إليها لكيلا يغلبها عليها النبي وأصحابة فسبقت العير رسول الله وكان الله – عز وجل – وعدهم إحدى الطائفتين وكانوا أن يلقوا العير أحب إليهم وأيسر شوكة وأحضر مغنماً ، فلما سبقت العير ، وفاتت رسول الله سار رسول الله بالمسلمين يريد القوم ، فكره القوم مسيرهم لشوكة القوم ، فنزل المسلمون وبينهم وبين الماء رملة دعصة ( أي قور من الرمل مجتمع ) فأصاب المسلمين ضعف شديد وألقى الشيطان في قلوبهم الغيظ يوسوسهم : تزعمون أنكم أولياء  الله وفيكم رسوله وقد غلبكم المشركون على الماء وأنتم تصلون مجنبين ، فأمطر الله – عز وجـل – مطراً شديداً فشرب المسلمون وتطهروا وأذهب الله عنهم رجز الشيطان ، وانتسف الرمل حين أصابه المطر ومشى الناس عليه والدواب فساروا إلى القوم وأمد الله نبيه والمؤمنين بألف من الملائكة ، فكان جبرئيل عليه السلام في خمسمائة من الملائكة مجنبة ، وميكائيل في خمسمائة مجنبة ، قال : فلما اختلط القوم قال أبو جهل : اللهم أولانا بالحق فانصره ! فرفع رسول الله يده فقال : (( يارب ! إن تهلك هذه العصابة لم تعبد في الأرض أبداً )) ، فقال له جبرئيل عليه السلام : خذ قبضة من تراب ! فأخذ قبضة من التراب فرمى بها في وجوههم ، فما من المشركين أحد إلا أصاب عينيه ومنخريه وفمه فولوا مدبرين . ]أخرجه أبو نعيم في الدلائل ( ص 404،403) .[ 458-  دعا الله فأمده بالملائكة  عن عمر بن الخطاب – رضي الله عنه – قال : لما كان يوم بدر نظر نبي الله إلى المشركين وهم ألف وأصحابة ثلاثمائة وسبعة عشر رجلاً ، فاستقبل نبي الله القبلة حتى سقط رداؤه ثم مد يديه ، فجعل يهتف بربه – عز وجل - : (( اللهم انجز لي ما وعدتني ! اللهم أين ما وعدتني ! اللهم إن تهلك  هذه العصابة من أهل الإسلام لا تعبد في الأرض أبداً )) فما زال يهتف ماداً يديه مستقبل القبلة حتى سقط رداؤه عن منكبيه ، فأتاه أبو بكر فأخذ رداءه فألقاه على منكبيه ثم التزمه من ورائه ، فقال : يا نبي الله ! كفاك مناشدتك ربك ، فإنه سينجز لك ما وعدك ، فأنزل الله – عز وجل – { إذ تستغيثون ربكم فاستجاب لكم أني ممدكم بألف من الملائكة مُردفين } ]الأنفال : 9[ فأمده الله بالملائكة . ]أخرجه أبو نعيم في الدلائل ( ص 409،408) وبعضه في الصحيح .[  459- حبب الله المدينة إلى الصحابة ببركة الدعاء النبوي  460- البركة في صاع المدينة ومدها بالدعاء النبوي  461- ذهاب حمى المدينة إلى الجحفة  عن عائشة قالت : قدمنا المدينة – وهي وبية ( إي بها وباء ) فاشتكى أبو بكر واشتكى بلال فلما رأى رسول الله شكوى أصحابه ، قال : (( اللهم حبب إلينا المدينة كما حببت مكة أو أشد ، وصححها ، وبارك لنا في صاعها ومدها وحول حماها إلى الجحفــة ))  ]الحديث أخرجه مسلم [ وفي رواية  : فكان المولود يولد بالجحفة ، فلا يبلغ الحلم حتى تصرعة الحمى . ]أخرجها البيهقي في الدلائل ( 2/285) [ 462- اسود شعره بعد ما ابيض عن أنس – رضي الله عنه – أن يهودياً أخذ من لحية النبي. قال : فقال النبي: (( اللهم جمله )) فاسودت لحيته بعدما كانت بيضاء . وفي رواية : أن يهودياً جاء إلى النبي فقال النبي : (( اللهم جمله )) ، قال : فاسود شعره ، حتى صار أشد سواداً من كذا وكذا ، قال معمر : وسمعت غير قتادة يذكر أنه عاش أكثر نحواً من تسعين سنة فلم يشب . ]أخرجه البيهقي في الدلائل ( 6/210) وقال : له شاهد مرسل[. 463- أطيب ريحاً من نسائه بدعاء النبي r عن أما عاصم امرأة عتبة بن فرقد : أن عتبة بن فرقد كان لا يزيد على أن يدهن رأسه ولحيته وكان أطيبنا ريحاً ، فسألته فذكر عتبة أن النبي فيما شكا إليه أخذ إزار عتبة فوضعه على فرجه ، ثم بسط يديه ، ونفث فيهما ومسح إحداهما على ظهره ، والأخرى على بطنه ، قال : فهذه الريح من ذلك . يظهر من هذه المعجزة أن النبي مسح على ظهره وبطنه فعلق به الطيب ولم يدعه من يومئذ وكن نساؤه يجتهدن في الطيب وما كان هو يمس الطيب وإنه لأطيب ريحاً منهن . ]أخرجه الطبراني ، والبيهقي في الدلائل (6/216) .[ 464- عمرت ما عمرت طويلاً بدعاء رسول الله عن أم قيس رضي الله عنها قالت : توفي ابني فجزعت ، فقلت : للذي يغسله لا تغسل ابني بالماء البارد فيقتله ، فانطلق عكاشة بن محصن إلى رسول الله أخبره بقولها فتبسم ، ثم قال : (( عمّرها )) فلا يُعلم امرأة عمرت ما عمرت . ]أخرجه البخاري في  الأدب والنسائي [ 465- إجابة دعاءه لأبي أمامة  عن أبي أمامة – رضي الله عنه – قال : أنشأ رسول الله غزواً فأتيته فقلت : يا رسول الله ! ادع لي بالشهادة فقال : (( اللهم سلمهم وغنمهم )) قال : فغزونا فسلمنا وغنمنا ثم أنشأ رسول الله غزواً فأتيته فقلت : يا رسول الله ادع الله لي بالشهادة ،  فقال : (( اللهم سلمهم وغنمهم )) . قال : فغزونا فسلمنا وغنمنا ثم أنشأ رسول الله غزواً فأتيته ، فقلت : يا رسول الله إني أتيتك مرتين أسألك أن تدعو لي بالشهادة ، فقال : (( اللهم سلمهم وغنمهم )) . قال : فغزونا فسلمنا وغنمنا . ثم أتيته بعد ذلك فقلت : يا رسول الله مرني بعمل آخذه عنك ينفعني الله به قال : (( عليك بالصوم ، فإنه لا مثل له )) قال : فكان أبو أمامة وامرأته وخادمه لا يلقون إلا صياماً ، فإذا رأوا ناراً ، أو دخاناً في منزلهم عرفوا أنهم قد اعتراهم ضيف . قال : ثم أتيته بعذ ذلك فقلت : يا رسول الله قد أمرتني بأمر أرجو أن يكون قد نفعني الله به مرني بأمر آخر ينفعني الله به  466- ذهاب الجوع عن فاطمة بدعاء النبي ولم يكن ذهاب الجوع عن السيدة فاطمة – رضي الله عنها – مرة ولا مرات ، وإنما ذهب عنها طوال حياتها . عن عمران بن حصين – رضي الله عنه – قال : إني لجالس عند النبي : إذ أقبلت فاطمة – رضي الله عنها - ،  فقامت بحذاء النبي مقابله ، فقال : (( ادني يا فاطمة )) فدنت دنوة ، ثم قال : (( ادني يا فاطمة )) فدنت دنوة حتى قامت بين يديه ، قال عمران : فرأيت صفرة قد ظهرت على وجهها وذهب الدم ، فبسط رسول الله بين أصابعة ، ثم وضع كفه بين ترائبها ، فرفع رأسه وقال : (( اللهم مشبع الجوعة وقاضي الحاجة ، ورافع الوضعة ، لا تُجع فاطمة بنت محمد )) فرأيت صفرة الجوع قد ذهبت عن وجهها وظهر الدم ، ثم سألتها بعد ذلك فقالت : ما جعت بعد ذلك يا عمران . ]أخرجه البيهقي في الدلائل (6/108) باب : ماجاء في دعائه لا بنته فاطمة ، وأخرجه أبو نعيم في دلائل النبوة (390) (462) وقال الهيثمي في المجمع (9/204) : فيه عتبة ابن حميد وثقه ابن حبان وغيره وصححه جماعة وبقية رجاله وثقوا [ 467- شفي المصروع بدعاء النبي 468- ذهاب البرد عن الصحابة بدعاء النبي عن بلال – رضي الله عنه – قال : أذنت الصبح في ليلة باردة ، فلم يأت أحد ثم أذنت فلم يأت أحد ، فقال النبي: (( ما شأنهم يا بلال ؟ )) قال : قلت : كبدهم البرد  بأبي أنت وأمي ، فقال : (( اللهم اكسر عنهم البرد )) قال بلال : فلقد رأيتهم يتروحون في السبحة ( أي يستعملون المروحة من شدة الحر بدل شدة البرد ) أو الصبح يعني بالسبحة صلاة الضحى وهكذا بدل الله تعالى البرد الشديد بالحر الشديد بدعاء النبي. ]أخرجه البيهقي في دلائل النبوة (6/224) باب : ماروي في دعائه بإذهاب البرد عن أهل مسجده ، وأخرجه أبو نعيم في الدلائل (ص464) وانظر البداية والنهاية (6/166) .[ 469- نزل المطر في  اليوم والساعة التي دعا فيها  قدم على رسول الله وفد سلامان سبعة نفر ، فيهم حبيب بن عمرو ، فأسلموا ، قال حبيب : فقلت : أي رسول الله ! ما أفضل الأعمال ؟ قال : (( الصلاة في وقتـها )) .. ثم ذكر حديثاً طويلاً ، وصلوا معه يومئذ الظهر والعصر ، قال : فكانت صلاة العصر أخف من القيام في الظهر ثم شكوا إليه جدب بلادهم ، فقال رسول الله بيده : (( اللهم اسقهم الغيث في دارهم )) ،  فقلت : يا رسول الله ! ارفع يديك ، فأنه أكثر وأطيب ، فتبسم رسول الله، ورفع يديه حتى رأيت بياض أبطيه . ثم قام وقمنا عنه ، فأقمنا ثلاثاً ، وضيافته تجري علينا ، ثم ودعناه ، وأمر لنا بجوائز ، فأعطينا خمس أواق لكل رجل منا ، واعتذر إلينا بلال ، وقال : ليس عندنا اليوم مال ، فقلنا : ما أكثر هذا وأطيبه ، ثم رحلنا إلى بلادنا ، فوجدناها قد مطرت في اليوم الذي دعا فيه رسول الله في تلك الساعة . 470- دعاء للغلام فصار سيد قومه زهداً وعلماً وإيماناً  قدم على النبي وقد تجيب ، وهم من السكون ثلاثة عشر رجلاً ، قد ساقوا معهم صدقات أموالهم التي فرض الله عليهم ، فسر رسول الله بهم وأكرم منزلهم ، وقالوا : يا رسول الله ! سقنا إليك حق الله في أموالنا ، فقال رسول الله: (( ردوها فاقسموها على فقرائكم )) ، قالوا : يا رسول الله ! ما وفد من العرب بمثل ما وفد به هذا الحي من تجيب . فقال رسول الله : (( إن الهدى بيد الله عز وجل فمن أراد خيراً شرح صدره للإيمان )) ، وسألوا رسول الله أشياء فكتب لهم بها ، وجعلوا يسألونه عن القرآن والسنن ، فازداد رسول  الله بهم رغبة ، وأمر بلالاً أن يحسن ضيافتهم ، فأقاموا أياماً ، ولم يطيلوا اللبث ، فقيل لهم : ما يعجبكم ، فقالوا : نرجع إلى من وراءنا فنخبرهم برؤيتنا رسول الله وكلامنا إياه . وما رد علينا ، ثم جاؤوا إلى رسول الله يودعونه ، فأرسل إليهم بلالاً ، فأجازهم بأرفع ما كان يجيز به الوفود . قال : (( هل بقي منكم أحد ؟ )) قالوا نعم ، غلام خلفناه على رحالنا هو أحدثناً سناً ، قال : أرسلوه إلينا فلما رجعوا إلى رحالهم ، قالوا للغلام : انطلق إلى رسول الله فاقض حاجتك منه ، فإنا قد قضينا حوائجنا منه وودعناه ، فأقبل الغلام حتى أتى رسول الله فقال : يا رسول الله : إني امرؤ من بني أبذى ، يقول : من الرهط الذين أتوك آنفاً ، فقضيت حوائجهم ، فاقض حاجتي يا رسول الله ، قال : (( وما حاجتك ؟ )) قال : إن حاجتي ليست كحاجة أصحابي وإن كانوا قدموا راغبين في الإسلام ، وساقوا من صدقاتهم ، وإني والله ما أعلمني من بلادي إلا أن تسأل الله – عز وجل – أن يغفر لي ويرحمني ، وأن يجعل غناي في قلبي . فقال رسول الله ، وأقبل إلى الغلام : (( اللهم اغفر له ، وارحمه ، واجعل غناه في قلبه )) ، ثم أمر له بمثل ما أمر به لرجل من أصحابه ، فانطلقوا راجعين إلى أهليهم ثم وافوا رسول الله في الموسم بمنى سنة عشر ، فقالوا : نحن بنو أبذى فقال رسول الله : (( ما فعل الغلام الذي أتاني معكم ؟ )) قالوا : يا رسول الله ! ما رأينا مثله قط ، ولا حدثنا بأقنع منه بما رزقه الله .لو أن الناس اقتسموا الدنيا ما نظر نحوها ولا التفت إليها . فقال رسول الله: (( الحمد لله إني لأرجو أن يموت جميعاً )) فقال رجل منهم : أو ليس يموت الرجل جميعاً يا رسول الله ، فقال رسول الله: (( تشعب أهواؤه وهمومه في أودية الدنيا ، فلعل أجله أن يدركه في بعض تلك الأودية ، فلا يبالي الله – عز وجل – في أيها هلك )) . قالوا : فعاش ذلك الغلام فينا على أفضل حال ، وأزهده في الدنيا ، وأقنعه بما رُزق . فلما توفي رسول الله ورجع من رجع من أهل اليمن عن الإسلام قام في قومه فذكرهم الله والإسلام ، فلم يرجع منهم أحد ، وجعل أبو بكر الصديق يذكره ويسأل عنه ، حتى بلغه حاله ، وما قام به ، فكتب إلى زياد بن لبيد يوصيه به خيراً . ]زاد المعاد (3/650-652). [  471- جاءهم المطر يوم أن دعا لهم  قدم على رسول الله وفد ذي مرة ثلاثة عشر رجلاً رأسهم الحارث بن عوف ، فقالوا : يا رسول الله ! إنا قومك وعشيرتك ، نحن قوم من بني لؤي ابن غالب ، فتبسم رسول الله وقال للحارث : (( أين تركت أهلك ؟ )) قال : بسلاح وما والاها . قال : (( وكيف البلاد؟ )) قال : والله إنا لمسنتون ( أي مجدبون ) ما في المال مخ فادع الله لنا . فقال رسول الله: (( اللهم اسقهم الغيث )) فأقاموا أياماً ثم أرادوا الانصراف إلى بلادهم ، فجاؤوا رسول الله مودعين له ، فأمر بلالاً أن يجيزهم ،  فأجازهم بعشر . أواق فضة وفضل الحارث بن عوف أعطاه اثنتي عشرة أوقية ، ورجعوا إلى بلادهم فوجدوا البلاد مطيرة ، فسألوا : متى مطرتم ؟ فإذا هو ذلك اليوم الذي دعا رسول الله فيه ، وأخصبت بعد ذلك بلادهم . ]أخرجه ابن سعد (1/297-298) . 472- دعا له فما نسي شيئاً حفظه من القرآن  عن عثمان بن أبي العاص – رضي الله عنه – قال : استعملني رسول الله وأنا أصغر الستة الذين وفدوا عليه من ثقيف ، وذلك أني كنت قرأت سورة البقرة ، فقلت : يا رسول الله ! إن القرآن يتفلت مني ، فوضع يده على صدري وقال : (( يا شيطان اخرج من صدر عثمان )) فما نسيت شيئاً بعده أريد حفظه . ]ضعيف : عزاه في زاد المعاد (3/600) لمعتمر بن سليمان في المغازي وساق سنده ، وفيه عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن وهو صدوق يخطئ ويهم كما في التقريب .[ 473- دعا لأُبي فذهب عنه الشك في القراءة  عن سليمان بن صرد أن أُبي بن كعب أتى النبي برجلين قد اختلفا في القراءة كل واحد منهما يقول : أقرأني رسول الله فاستقرأهما ، فقال لهما : أحسنتما ، قال : أُبي : فدخل في قلبي من الشك أشد ما كنت عليه في الجاهلية فضرب رسول الله في صدري ، وقال : (( اللهم أذهب عنه الشيطان )) قال : فارفضضت عرقاً وأني أنظر إلى الله فرقاً ( أي خوفا) ثم قال : (( إن جبريل أتاني ، فقال : اقرءوا القرآن على سبعة أحرف ، كل شاف كاف ))  ]أخرجه البيهقي في  الدلائل (6/188) ، ونقله السيوطي في الخصائص الكبرى (2/168) معناه في مسلم كتاب صلاة المسافرين باب فضل سورة الكهف ، وأحمد (5/142) .[ بهذا الدعاء ذهب الشك عن أُبي – رضي الله عنه – في القراءة ، وثبت القرآن والعلم في صدره ، وأتقن حفظ القرآن ، وصار إماماً من أئمة القرآن ، حملاً ، وأداءً . 474- ذهاب أثر الحريق من يد محمد بن حاطب  عن محمد بن حاطب – رضي الله عنه – يقول : وقعت على يدي القدر ،  فاحترقت ، فانطلقت بي أمي إلى النبي فجعل يتفل عليها ويقول : (( أذهب الباس ، رب الناس واشف أنت الشافي لا شافي إلا أنت )) . ]رواه النسائي والحاكم ، والبيهقي في الدلائل (6/174) .[ 475- أسلم اليهودي بدعاء النبي عن أنس بن مالك قال : كان يهودي بين يدي النبي جالساً ، فعطس النبي فقال له اليهودي : يرحمك الله ، فقال النبي (( هداك الله )) ، فأسلم  . بدعاء النبي. ]أخرجه البيهقي في الدلائل (6/207) ، وقال : هذا إسناد مجهول ، ونقله السيوطي في الخصائص (2/167) .[ 476- دعا عليه فاختلج لسانه  عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر – رضي الله عنهما – قال : كان فلان يجلس إلى النبي فإذا تكلم النبي  بشيء اختلج ( أي ردد الكلام على هيئة المستهتر ) بوجهه  فقال له النبي: (( كن كذلك )) فلم يزل يختلج حتى مات . ]أخرجه البيهقي في الدلائل (6/239) .[ ...... وأين فرار الناس إلا إلى الرســـل  قال : فقام رسول الله وهو يجر رداءه حتى صعد المنبر فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ثم رفع يديه نحو السماء ، وقال : (( اللهم اسقنا غيثاً مغيثاً مريئاً مريعاً سريعاً غدقاً طبقاً عاجلاً غير رائث ، نافعاً غير ضار تملأ به الضرع ، وتنبت به الزرع ، وتحيي به الأرض بعد موتها . وكذلك تخرجون )) . قال : فو الله ما رد يده إلى نحره حتى ألقت السماء بأوراقهـا . وجاء أهل البطانة يصيحون : يا رسول الله الغرق ، الغرق ، فرفع يديه إلى السماء ، وقــال : (( اللهم حوالينا ولا علينا )) ، فانجاب السحاب عن المدينة حتى أحدق بها كالإكليل فضحك رسول الله حتى بدت نواجذه ثم قال : (( لله در أبي طالب لو كان حياً قرت عيناه من ينشد قوله ؟ )) فقام علي بن أبي طالب فقال :  يا رسول الله كأنك أردت قــوله :  وأبيض يستسقى الغمام بوجهه ...... ثمال اليتامى عصمة للأرامل  يلوذ به الهلاك من آل هاشم ...... فهم عنده في نعمة وفواضـل كذبتم وبيت الله يبزى محمد ...... ولما نقاتل دونه ونناضــل  ونسلمه حتى نصرع حوله ...... ونذهل عن أبنائنا والحلائــل  لك الحمد والحمد ممكن شكر ...... سقينا بوجه النبي المطر  دعا الله خالقه دعوة ...... إليه وأشخـص مــنه الـبصر  فلم يك كلف الـــرداء ...... وأسـرع حتى رأينا الدرر رقاق العوالي عم البقاع ...... أغاث به الله عينا مضـــر وكان كما قاله عمه ...... أبو طالب أبيض ذو غــــرر به الله يسقي بصوب الغمام ...... وهذا العيان كذاك الخـبر فمن يشكر الله يلقى المزيد ...... ومن يكفر الله يلقى الغيـر قال : فقال رسول الله: (( إن يك شاعر يحسن فقد أحسنت )) . 477-  البركة في اللبن بدعاء النبي عن المقداد بن الأسود قال : قدمت المدينة أنا وصاحبان فتعرضنا للناس فلم يضفنا أحد فأتينا النبي فذكرنا له ، فذهب بنا إلى منزله وعنده أربعة أعنز ، فقال : احلبهن يا مقداد ، وجزئهن أربعة أجزاء ، وأعط كل إنسان جزءاً ، فكنت أفعل ذلك فرفعت للنبي ذات ليلة : فاحتبس واضجعت على فراشي  فقالت لي نفسي : إن النبي قد أتى أهل بيت من الأنصار ،  فلو قمت فشربت هذه الشربة فلم تزل حتى قمت فشربت جزأه ، فلما دخل في بطني وأمعائي أخذني ما قدم وما حدث . فقلت : يجئء الآن النبي جائعاً ظمآناً فلا يرى في القدح شيئاً ، فسجيت ثوباً على وجهي ، وجاء النبي فسلم تسليمة تسمع اليقظان ولا توقظ النائم فكشفت عنه فلم ير شيئاً ، فرفع رأسه إلى السماء ، فقال : (( اللهم اسق من سقاني ، وأطعم من أطعمني )) . فاغتنمت دعوته وقمت فأخذت الشفرة فدنوت إلى الأعنز فجعلت أجسهن أيتهن أسمن لأذبحها فوقعت يدي على ضرع إحداهن فإذا هي حافل ونظرت إلى الأخرى فإذا هي حافل ، فنظرت فإذا هن كلهن حفل ، ( الحفال : اللبن في ضرع الناقة وما سواها ) ، فحلبت في الإناء ، فأتيته به فقلت : اشرب ، فقال : ما الخبر يا مقداد ؟ فقلت : اشرب ثم الخبر فقال : بعض سوآتك يا مقداد ، فشرب ثم قال : اشرب ، فقلت : اشرب يانبي الله ، فشرب حتى تضلع ثم أخذته فشربته ، ثم أخبرته الخبر . فقال النبي: (( هيه )) ، كان كذا وكذا ، فقال النبي: (( هذه بركة منزلة من السماء ، أفلا أخبرتني حتى أسقي صاحبيك ؟ )) فقلت : إذا شربت البركة أنا وأنت فلا أبالي من أخطأت . 478- شفي ضرسه بدعاء  النبي مرض عبد الله بن رواحة – رضي الله عنه – فوضع النبي يده على الخد الذي فيه وجعه ودعا له فشفاه الله – جل ثناؤه - . عن يزيد بن نوح بن ذكوان أن عبد الله بن رواحة – رضي الله عنه – قال : يا رسول الله ، إني أشتكي ضرسي ، آذاني واشتد عليّ ، فوضع رسول الله يده على الخد الذي فيه الوجع ، وقال : (( اللهم أذهب عنه سوء ما يجد وفحشه بدعوة نبيك المبارك المكين عندك )) سبع مرات فشفاه قبل أن يبرح . 479- أكله الأسد بدعاء الرسول عن هبار بن الأسود قال : كان أبو لهب وابنه عتبة قد تجهزا إلى الشام ، وتجهزت معهما ، فقال ابن أبي لهب : والله لأنطلقن إلى محمد فلأوذينه في ربه ، فانطلق حتى أتى محمداً فقال : يا محمد هو – أي بمعنى أنا – الذي يكفر بالذي دنا فتدلى ، فكان قاب قوسين أو أدنى ، فقال رسول الله (( اللهم ابعث عليه كلباً من كلابك )) ثم انصرف فقال له أبوه : أي بني ما قلت له وما قال لك ؟ فأخبره ،  قال : أي بني ، والله ما آمن عليك دعوة محمد ، فسرنا حتى نزلنا الشراة وهي مأسدة – أي بها أسود – فقال لنا أبو لهب : إنكم قد عرفتم سني وحقي ، وإن محمداً قد دعا على ابني دعوة والله ما آمنها عليه ، فأجمعوا متاعكم إلى هذه الصومعة ، ثم افرشوا لا بني عليه ، ثم افرشوا حوله ، ففعلنا ، وبات هو فوق المتاع ونحن حوله ، فجاء الأسد ، فشم وجوهنا ، فلما لم يجد ما يريد تقبض ثم وثب . فإذا هو فوق المتاع فشم وجهه ثم هزمه هزمة ، ففضح رأسه وانطلق ، فقال أبو لهب : قد والله عرفت ما كان ليفلت من دعوة محمد . - أخبرهم بمصيبة في قومهم ، ودعا لهم فرفعها الله  قال ابن إسحاق : وقدم على رسول الله صرد بن عبد الله الأزدي ، فأسلم وحسن إسلامه في وفد من الأزد ، فأمره رسول الله على من أسلم من قومه ، وأمره أن يجاهد بمن أسلم من كان يليه من أهل الشرك من قبائل اليمن ، فخرج صرد يسير بأمر رسول الله حتى نزل بجرش وهي يومئذ مدينة مغلقة وبها قبائل من قبائل اليمن ، وقد ضوت إليهم خثعم فدخلوها معهم حين سمعوا بمسير المسلمين إلهيم . فحاصروهم فيها قريباً من شهر ، وامتنعوا فيها ، فرجع عنهم قافلاً ، حتى إذا كان في جبل لهم يقال له : شكر ، ظن أهل جرش أنه إنما ولى عنهم منهزماً ، فخرجوا في طلبه حتى إذا أدركوه ، عطف – أي مال – عليهم  فقاتلهم ، فقتلهم قتالاً شديداً ، وقد كان أهل جرش بعثوا إلى رسول الله رجلين منهم يرتادان وينظران فبينا هما عند رسول الله عشية بعد العصر. إذ قال رسول الله: (( بأي بلاد الله شكر ؟ )) فقام الجرشيان ، فقالا : يا رسول الله ! ببلادنا جبل يقال له : كشر ، وكذلك تسميه أهل جرش ، فقال : (( إنه ليس بكشر ، ولكنه شكر )) ، فما شأنه يا رسول الله ؟  قال : فقال : (( إن بدن الله لتنحر عنده الآن )) . قال : فجلس الرجلان إلى أبي بكر ، وإلى عثمان ، فقالا لهما : ويحكما : إن رسول الله لينعي لكما قومكما فقوما إليه ، فاسألاه أن يدعو الله أن يرفع عن قومكا فقاما إليه ، فسألاه ذلك ، فقال : (( اللهم ارفع عنهم )) ،  فخرجنا من عند رسول الله راجعين إلى قومهما . فوجدا قومهما أصيبوا في اليوم الذي  قال فيه رسول الله ما قال ، وفي الساعة التي ذكر فيها ما ذكر . فخرج وفد جرش حتى قدموا على رسول الله فأسلموا ، وحمى لهم حمى حول قريتهم . ]انظر ابن هشام (2/587-588) ، وشرح المواهب (4/32-33) ، وابن سعد (1/337) وزاد المعاد (3/620-621) . [ 480-  دعا لدوس فاستجاب الله وآمنوا  كان الطفيل بن عمرو الدوسي يحدث أنه قدم مكة ، ورسول الله بها فمشى إليه رجال من قريش ، وكان الطفيل رجلاً شريفاً شاعراً لبيباً . قالوا له : إنك قدمت بلادنا وإن هذا الرجل ، وهو الذي بين أظهرنا فرق جماعتنا وشتت أمرنا ، وإنما قوله كالسحر يفرق بين المرء وابنه ، وبين المرء وأخيه ، وبين المرء وزوجه ، وإنما نخشى عليك وعلى قومك ما قد حل علينا ، فلا تكلمه ولا تسمع منه . قال : فو الله ما زالوا بي حتى أجمعت أن لا أسمع منه شيئاً ، ولا أكلمه حتى حشوت في أذني حين غدوت إلى المسجد كرسفاً _ أي قطناً _  فرقاً ( أي خوفاً ) من أن يبلغني شيء . قال : فغدوت إلى المسجد ، فإذا رسول الله قائم يصلي عند الكعبة ، فقمت قريباً منه ، فأبى الله إلا أن يسمعني بعض قوله ،  فسمعت كلاماً حسناً ، فقلت في نفسي : واثكل أمياه ، والله إني لرجل لبيب شاعر ، ما يخفى عليّ الحسن من القبيح ،  فما يمنعني أن أسمع من هذا الرجل ما يقول ؟ فإن كان ما يقول حسناً ، قبلت ، وإن كان قبيحاً تركت . قال : فمكثت حتى انصرف رسول الله إلى بيته ، فتبعته حتى إذا دخل بيته دخلت عليه ، فقلت : يا محمد ، إن قومك قد قالوا لي : كذا وكذا ، فو الله ما برحوا يخوني أمرك حتى سددت أذني بكرسف لئلا أسمع قولك ، ثم أبى الله إلا أن يسمعنيه ، فسمعت قولاً حسناً فاعرض عليّ أمرك ، فعرض عليّ رسول الله الإسلام وتلى عليه القرآن ، فو الله ما سمعت قولاً قط أحسن منه ، ولا أمراً أعدل منه ، فأسلمت ، وشهدت شهادة الحق . وقلت : يا نبي الله : إني امرؤ مطاع في قومي ، وإني راجع إليهم فداعيهم إلى الإسلام ، فادع الله أن يجعل لي آية تكون عوناً لي عليهم ، فيما أدعوهم إليه ، فقال : (( اللهم اجعل له آية )) قال : فخرجت إلى قومي حتى إذا كنت بثنية تطلعني على الحاضر ، وقع نور بين عيني مثل المصباح ، قلت :  اللهم في غير وجهي إني أخشى أن يظنوا أنها مثلة وقعت في وجهي لفراقي دينهم ، قال : فتحول ، فوقع في رأس سوطي كالقنديل المعلق ، وأنا أنهبط إليهم من الثنية حتى جئتهم ، وأصبحت فيهم ، فلما نزلت ، أتاني أبي ، وكان شيخاً كبيراً ، فقلت : إليك عني يا أبت ، فلست منك ، قال : لم يا بني ؟ قلت : قد أسلمت ، وتابعت دين محمد ، قال : يا بني فديني دينك . قال : فقلت : اذهب فاغتسل ، وطهر ثيابك ، ثم تعالى حتى أعلمك ما علمت . قال : فذهب فاغتسل ، وطهر ثيابه ، ثم جاء فعرضت عليه الإسلام فأسلم ، ثم أتتني صاحبتي – أي زوجتي – فقلت لها : إليك عني ،  فلست منك ، ولست مني ، قالت : لم بأبي أنت وأمي ؟! قلت : فرق الإسلام بيني وبينك ، أسلمت وتابعت دين محمد ، قالت : فديني دينك . قال : قلـت : فاذهبي فاغتسلي ، ففعلت ، ثم جاءت فعرضت عليها الإسلام فأسلمت ، ثم دعوت دوساً إلى الإسلام ، فأبطؤوا عليّ فجئت رسول الله فقلت : يا رسول الله إنه قد غلبني على دوس الزنا ، فادع الله عليهم ، فقال : (( اللهم اهد دوساً )) . ثم قال : (( ارجع إلى قومك فادعهم إلى الله ، وارفق بهم )) ، فرجعت إليهم فلم أزل  بأرض دوس أدعوهم إلى الله ، ثم قدمت على رسول الله ورسول الله بخيبر ، فنزلت المدينة بسبعين أو ثمانين بيتاً من دوس ، ثم لحقنا برسول الله بخيبر . فأسهم لنا مع المسلمين . ]انظر شرح المواهب (4/37-41) ، والبخاري (8/78) ، وابن سعد (1/353) . [  وفي هذه القصة معجزة أخرى للنبي فإن كرامة الولي معجزة لنبيه كما مر .  481- دعا عليها فقٌتلت وقُتل أولادها قالت عائشة – رضي الله عنها – بلغ رسول الله أن امرأة من بني فزارة يقال لها : أم قرفة قد جهزت ثلاثين راكباً من ولدها وولد ولدها ، قالت : اقدموا المدينة فاقتلوا محمداً  ! فقال النبي: (( اللهم أثكلها بولدها ؟ )) وبعث إليهم زيد بن حارثة ، فالتقوا بالوادي . وقتل أصحاب زيد فارتث جريحاً ، وقدم المدينة ، فعاهد الله أن لا يمس رأسه ماء حتى يرجع إليهم ، فبعث معه رسول الله  بعثاً فالتقوا فقُتل بني فزارة ، وقتل ولد أم قرفة وقتل أم قرفة ، وبعث بدرعها إلى رسول الله فنصبه بين رمحين وأقبل زيد حتى قدم المدينة . قالت عائشة – رضي الله عنها - : ورسول الله تلك الليلة في بيتي فقرع الباب ، فخرج إليه يجر ثوبه حتى اعتنقه وقبله رسول الله. ]أخرجه أبو نعيم (ص 468) .[ 482- دعا لعكاشة أن يكون من الذين يدخلون الجنة بلا حساب فكان  عن أبي هريرة أنه سمع رسول الله يقول : (( يدخل من أمتي الجنة سبعون ألفاً تضيء وجوههم إضاءة القمر ليلة البدر )) قال أبو هريرة . فقام عكاشة بن محصن الأسدي يرفع نمرة عليه فقال : يا رسول الله ! ادع الله أن يجعلني منهم . فقال رسول الله : (( اللهم اجعله منهم )) ،  ثم قام رجل من الأنصار  فقال يا رسول الله ! ادع الله أن يجعلني منهم ، قال : (( سبقك بها عكاشة )) . ]أخرجه البخاري في 81 كتاب الرقاق (50) باب بدخل الجنة سبعون ألفاً بغير حساب الحديث (6541) ، وفتح الباري (405:11) وأخرجه مسلم في : ا – كتاب الإيمان ، (94) باب الدليل على دخول طوائف من المسلمين الجنة بغير حساب ولا عذاب ، الحديـــث (367) ص ( 197:1) .[ 483- شفاء النبي r من السحر بدعائه  عن عائشة أن النبي طب حتى إنه ليخيل إليه أنه قد صنع الشيء وما صنعه وأنه دعا ربه ثم قال : (( أشعرت أن الله قد أفتاني فيما استفيته فيه )) ، فقالت عائشة : وما ذاك يارسول الله ؟ قال : (( جاءني رجلان فجلس أحدهما عند رأسي والآخر عند رجلي فقال أحدهما لصاحبه : ما وجع الرجل ؟ قال الآخر : مطبوب ، قال : من طبه ؟ قال : لبيد بن الأعصم ، قال : فيما ذا ؟ قال : في مشط ومشاطة وجف طلعه ذكر ، قال : فأين هو ؟ قال : هو في ذروان وذروان بئر في بني زريق )) ، قالت عائشة : فأتى رسول الله ثم رجع على عائشة فقال : (( والله لكأن ماءها نقاعة الحناء ، ولكأن نخلها رؤوس  الشيطاين )) ،  قالت : فقلت له : يارسول الله ! هلا أخرجته ؟ قال : (( أما أنا فقد شفاني الله كرهت أن أشير على الناس منه شراً ))  ]أخرجه البخاري في الدعوات باب تقرير الدعاء ، وأخرجه البيهقي في دلائل النبوة (ج6 ص 247) .[ 484- دعاء النبي لعمر بالإسلام فأسلم  كان إسلام عمر فيما ورد أن أخته فاطمة بنت الخطاب وكانت عند سعيد بن زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل كانت قد أسلمت وأسلم زوجها سعيد بن زيد وهم مستخفون بإسلامهم من عمر .. وكان خباب بن الأرت يختلف إلى فاطمة بنت الخطاب يقرئها القرآن ، فخرج عمر يوماً متوشحاً سيفه يريد رسول الله ورهطاً من أصحابه ، فذكروا له أنهم قد اجتمعوا في بيت عند الصفا وهم قريب من أربعين من بين رجال ونساء ومع رسول الله عمه حمزة وأبو بكر بن أبي قحافة الصديق وعلي بن أبي طالب – رضي الله عنهـم – في رجال من المسلمين ممن كان أقام مع رسول الله بمكة ولم يخرج فيمن خرج إلى أرض الحبشة ، فلقيه نعيم بن عبد الله فقال : أين تريد يا عمر ؟ قال : أريد محمداً هذا الصابئ الذي فرق أمر قريش وسفه أحلامها وعاب دينها وسب آلهتها فأقتله ، فقال له نعيم : والله لقد غرتك نفسك يا عمر ، أترى بني عبد مناف تاركيك تمشي على الأرض وقد قتلت محمداً ؟ أفلا ترجع إلى أهل بيتك فتقيم أمرهم ؟ قال : وأي أهل بيتي ؟ قال : ختنك  وابن عمك سعيد بن زيد وأختك فاطمة فقد والله أسلما وتابعا محمداً على دينه ، فعليك بهما فرجع عمر عائداً إلى أخته فاطمة وعندها خباب بن الأرت معه صحيفة فيها طه يقريها إياها ، فلما سمعوا حس عمر تغيب خباب في مخدع لهم – أي في بعض البيت – وأخذت فاطمة بنت الخطاب الصحيفة فجعلتها تحت فخذها ، وقد سمع حين دنا إلى الباب قراءة خباب عليها . فلما دخل قال : ما هذه الهينمه – أي الترتيله أو الصوت – التي سمعت ؟ قالا له : ما سمعت شيئاً ، قال : بلى ، والله لقد أخبرت أنكما تابعتما محمداً على دينه وبطش بختنه سعيد بن زيد ، فقامت إليه أخته فاطمة بنت الخطاب لتكفه عن زوجها فضربها فشجها ، فلما فعل ذلك قالت له أخته وختنه : نعم قد أسلمنا وآمنا بالله ورسوله فاصنع ما بدا لك ، فلما رأى عمر ما بأخته من الدم ندم على ما صنع وارعوى – أي ارتد وكفّ -  وقال لأخته : أعطيني هذه الصحيفة التي كنتم تقرأون آنفاً أنظر ما هذا الذي جاء به محمد ؟ وكان عمر كاتباً فلما قال ذلك قالت له أخته : إنا نخشاك عليها ، قال : لا تخافي وحلف لها بآلهته ليردنها إذا قرأها إليها . فلما قال ذلك طمعت في إسلامه ،  فقالت : يا أخي إنك نجس على شركك ، وإنه لا يمسه إلا المطهرون . فقام عمر فاغتسل فأعطته الصحيفة وفيها طه فقرأها فلما قرأ منها صدراً ، قال : ما أحسن هذا الكلام وأكرمه . فلما سمع ذلك خباب بن الأرت خرج إليه ، فقال له : والله يا عمر إني لأرجو أن يكون الله قد خصك بدعوة نبيه محمد فإني سمعته أمس هو يقول : (( الله أيد الإسلام بأبي الحكم بن هشام أو بعمر بن الخطاب )) ، فا الله الله يا عمر فقال عند ذلك ؟ فدلني يا خباب على محمد حتى آتيه فأسلم ، فقال له خباب : هو في بيت عند الصفا معه نفر من أصحابه . فأخذ عمر سيفه فتوشحه ثم عمد إلى رسول الله وأصحابه فضرب عليهم الباب ، فلما سمعوا صوته قام رجل من أصحاب رسول الله فنظر من خلل الباب ، فإذا هو عمر بن الخطاب متوشح بالسيف . فرجع إلى رسول الله وهو فزع فقال : يا رسول الله هذا عمر بن الخطاب متوشحاً بالسيف ، فقال حمزة : فأذن له فإن كان جاء يريد خيراً بذلناه ، وإن كان جاء يريد شراً قتلناه بسيفه ،  فقال رسول الله: (( إيذن له )) فأذن له الرجل ونهض إليه رسول الله حتى لقيه في الحجرة فأخذ بحجزته أو بمجمع ردائه ، ثم جذبه جذبة شديدة ، فقال : (( ما جاء بك يا ابن الخطاب ؟ فو الله ما أرى أن تنتهي حتى ينزل الله بك قارعة ))  فقال عمر : يا رسول الله جئتك لأومن بالله ورسوله وبما جاء من عند الله ، قال : فكبر رسول الله تكبيرة فعرف أهل البيت أن عمر قد أسلم ، فتفرق أصحاب رسول الله من مكانهم ، وقد عزوا في أنفسهم حين أسلم عمر مع إسلام حمزة وعلموا أنهما سيمنعان رسول الله وينتصفون بهما من عدوهم . 485- ذهبت أبصارهم وأصابهم العمى بدعاء النبي المجتبى عن عبد الله بن مغفل المزني – رضي الله عنه – قال : كنا مع النبي بالحديبية ... فذكر الحديث في صلح الحديبية ، وفيه : فبينا نحن كذلك ، خرج علينا ثلاثون شاباً عليهم السلاح ، فثاروا في وجوهنا ، فدعا عليهم رسول الله فأخذ الله أبصارهم ، فقمنا إليهم فأخذناهم ، فقال رسول الله: (( هل جئتم في عهد أحد ؟ وهل جعل لكم أحدا أماناً )) قالوا : لا ، فخلى سبيلهم ، فأنزل الله – عز وجــل - : { وهو الذي كفّ أيديهم عنكم وأيديكم عنهم ببطن مكة من بعد أن أظفركم عليهم وكان الله بما تعملون بصيراً } ]الفتح : 24[ ]أخرجه أحمد (4/87) ، والنسائي كما في تفسير ابن كثير (4/192) وقال الهيثمي في المجمع (9/116) : رجاله رجال الصحيح .[  486- انتصر محمد بن مسلمة على مرحب اليهودي بدعاء النبي تذكر بعض الروايات أن الذي قتل مرحب اليهودي محمد بن مسلمة – رضي الله عنه – ببركة دعاء النبي . عن جابر بن عبد الله أن محمد بن مسلمة هو الذي قتله ، قال جابر – رضي الله عنه - : خرج مرحب اليهودي من حصن خيبر قد جمع سلاحه ، وهو يرتجز ، ويقول : من يبارز ؟ فقال رسول الله: (( من لهذا ؟ )) فقال محمد بن مسلمة : أنا له يا رسول الله ، أنا والله الموتور الثائر ، قتلوا أخي بالأمس ، يعني محمود بن مسلمة ، وكان قتل بخيبر فقال : (( قم إليه اللهم أعنه عليه )) ، فلما دنا أحدهما من صاحبة دخلت بينهما شجرة ، فجعل كل واحد منهما يلوذ بها من صاحبه ، كلما لاذ بها منه اقتطع صاحبه بسيفه ما دونه منها ، حتى برز كل واحد منهما لصاحبه وصارت بينهما كالرجل القائم ، ما فيهن فنن – أي غصـن – ثم حمل على محمد فضربه ، فاتقاه بالدرقة ، فوقع سيفه فيها ، فعضت به فأمسكته وضربه محمد بن مسلمة فقتله . ]أخرجه أحمد (3/385) ، والحاكم (3/436) ، وابن إسحاق كما في السيرة  النبوية (2/333-334) ، قال محقق الزاد (3/322) : إسناده صحيح .[ وقد اختلفت الروايات في تحديد قاتل الفارس مرحب اليهودي ، هل هو علي أم محمد بن مسلمة ؟ وأغنانا الواقدي عن الجمع بين هذه الروايات فقال : وقيل : إن محمد بن مسلمة ضرب ساقي مرحب فقطعهما فقال مرحب : أجهز عليّ يا محمد ،  فقال محمد : ذق الموت كما ذاقه أخي محمود ، وجاوزه ، ومر به علي – رضي الله عنه – فضرب عنقه ، وأخذ سلبه . 487- الرجال تصرع بدعاء سيد الرجال عن أبي طلحة – رضي  الله عنه – قال : كنا مع رسول الله في غزاة فلقي العدو ، فسمعته يقول : (( يا مالك يوم الدين : إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين )) ، فلقد رأيت الرجال تصرع ، تضربها الملائكة من بين أيديها ومن خلفها . ]أخرجه أبو نعيم في الدلائل (386) : (459- 460) .[ 488- نزول المطر الشديد يوم تبوك بدعاء النبي عن عبد الله بن عباس – رضي الله عنهما – أنه قيل لعمــر بن الخطاب ، حدثنا عن شأن ساعة العسرة ، فقال عمر : خرجنا إلى تبوك في قيظ شديد فنزلنا منزلاً وأصابنا فيه عطش حتى ظننا أن رقابنا ستنقطع ، حتى أن كان أحدنا ليذهب فيلتمس الرجل فلا يجده حتى يظن أن رقبته ستنقطع ، حتى أن  الرجل لينحر بعيره ليعسر فرثه فيشربه ، ثم يجعل  مابقي من كبده ، فقال أبو بكر الصديق : إن الله قد عودك في الدعاء خيراً ، فادع الله لنا .       فقال : (( او تحب ذلك ؟)) قال : نعم ، فرفع يديه نحو السماء فلم يرجعها حتى قالت السماء فأطلت ثم سكبت فملأوا ما معهم ، ثم ذهبنا ننظر فلم نجدها جاوزت العسكر . [ أخرجه البيهقي في الدلائل ( ج5) ، وقال ابن كثير في البداية (6/96) : هذا إسناد جيد قوي ولم يخرجوه ] .  489-  فتح الله لمعاوية البلاد وقلوب العباد بدعاء خير العباد   عن مسلم بن مخلد أن النبي قال لمعاوية : (( اللهم علمه الكتاب والحساب ومكن له في البلاد )) . وفي رواية : (( وقه سوء العذاب )) . [ حسن : أخرجه احمد في مسنده (4/127) ، وفي فضائل الصحابة (2/915،913) ، وابن عساكر في تاريخه ( 16/345،344) ، وقال محقق فضائل الصحابة : روي الحديث بأسانيد يعُضد بعضها بعضاً ، وتصل بالحديث إلى درجة الحسن لغيره ] وقال رسول الله لمعاوية : (( اللهم اجعله هادياً مهدياً واهد به )) [ حسن : أخرجه الترمذي كتاب المناقب باب مناقب معاوية وقال : هذا حديث – حسن غريب ، واحمد في المسند ( 4/216) ، وأبو نعيم في الحلية (8/358) ، والخطيب في تاريخه ( 16/345،344) ، وحسنه الهيثمي في الصواعق المحرقة (2/626).] وقد حدث ما دعا به النبي فهدى الله – تعالى – معاوية وهدى به ، وفتح به البلاد ، وقلوب العباد ، ومكن له في البلاد ، وكان أول التمكين أن استعمله أميراً أبو بكر ، ثم عمر ، ثم عثمان – رضي الله عنهم – وفي عهده فتحت قبرص وردوس على يد معاوية – رضي الله عنه – وبعد أن تنازل الحسن عن الخلافة لمعاوية ، سارع معاوية غلى نشر الإسلام في أرجاء المعمورة حتى وصل الفتح الإسلامي إلى المحيط الأطلنطي غرباً ، والصين شرقاً ، والهند جنوباً وروسيا شمالاً . 490- دعا لعلي فانتصر على فارس قريش الأكبر روى الواقدي أن عمرو بن عبد ود جعل يدعو يوم الخندق هل من مبارز؟ فقال علي بن أبي طالب : أنا أبارزه فأعطاه رسول الله سيفه وعممه ، وقال: (( اللهم أعنه عليهم )) ثم برز له ودنا أحدهما من صاحبه وثارت  بينهما غبرة وضربه علي فقتله وولى أصحابه هاربين . أخرجه ابن سعد وفي إسناده ضعف . 491- دعا لعلي فثبت الله قلبه في القضاء عن علي رضي الله عنه قال : بعثني رسول الله إلى اليمن فقلت : يا رسول الله تبعثني وأنا شاب أقضي بينهم ولا أدري ما القضاء ، فضرب بيده في صدري ، وقال : (( اللهم اهد قلبه وثبت لسانه )) ، فو الذي فلق الحبة ما شككت في قضاء بين اثنين . أخرجه الحاكم وصححه . 492- دعا لعبد الله بن جعفر فبورك له في تجارته عن عمرو بن حويرث رضي الله عنه أن النبي مر على عبد الله بن جعفر وهو يبيع شيئاً فدعا له النبي وقال : (( اللهم بارك له في تجارته )). أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة وأبو يعلى والبيهقي قال النبهاني في الحجة ص 576 بسند حسن . أي فكان يربح كثيراً . 493- دعا لحكيم بن حزام فبورك له في تجارته عن شيخ من أهل المدينة قال : بعث رسول الله حكيم بن حزام بدينار يبتاع له به أضحية ، فمر بها فباعها بدينارين فابتاع له أضحية بدينار وجاء بدينار فدعا له النبي أن يبارك له في تجارته. أخرجه ابن سعد بسند ضعيف . لذا روى ابن سعد عن حكيم أنه كان رجالً مجدوداً في التجارة ما باع شيئاً قط إلا ربح . 494- دعا لخباب فكوى من كوته كان رضي الله عنه من الذين عذبهم المشركون في أول الإسلام ، وكان يحكي عن نفسه ، قال : لقد رأيتني يوماً وقد أوقدوا لي ناراً ووضعوها على ظهري فما أطفأها إلا ودك ظهري – أي دهنه – وكان قيناً – أي حداداً – سبي من أهله في الجاهلية فاشترته امرأة تسمى أم أنمار ، فلما أسلم صارت تعذبه تأخذ الحديدة وقد أحمتها في النار فتضعها على رأسه ، فشكا ذلك لرسول الله فقال : (( اللهم انصر خباباً )) ، فاشتكت مولاته رأسها فكانت تعوي مع الكلاب ، فقيل لها : اكتوي فكانت تأمر خباباً فيأخذ الحديد فيكوي به رأسها . أخرجه ابن إسحاق . 495- دعا لمحمد بن مسلمة فنصره الله عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما قال : خرج مرحب من حصن خيبر ، وقال : من يبارز ؟ فقال محمد بن مسلمة : أنا ، فقال رسول الله: (( قم إليه اللهم أعنه عليه )) . فبرز إليه فقتله . أخرجه ابن إسحاق والحاكم والبيهقي . 496- دعا لأبي أمامة بالسلامة والغنيمة فسلموا وغنموا عن أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه قال : أنشأ  رسول الله غزوة فأتيته ، فقلت : يا رسول الله ادع لي بالشهادة ، فقال: (( اللهم سلمهم وغنمهم )) ، فسلمنا وغنمنا . أخرجه أبو يعلى والبيهقي . 497- دعا له فبرئت رجله واستقرت بالأرض قال ثابت بن يزيد رضي الله عنه يا رسول الله إن رجلي عرجاء لا تمس الأرض ، قال : فدعا لي رسول الله فبرئت حتى استوت مثل الأخرى . أخرجه الطبراني في مسند الشاميين وابن منده . 498- دعا لأبي فذهب الشك من قلبه عن سليمان بن صرد رضي الله عنه أن أبي بن كعب رضي الله عنه أتى النبي برجلين قد اختلفا في القراءة كل واحد منهما يقول : أقرأني رسول الله، فاستقرأهما فقال : (( قد أحسنتما )) فقال أبي : فدخل في قلبي من الشك أكثر وأشد مما كنت عليه في الجاهلية فضرب رسول الله صدري ، وقال : (( اللهم أذهب عنه الشيطان )) فارفضيت عرقاً وكأني أنظر إلى الله فرقاً . أخرجه البيهقي . 499- دعا لأبي اليسر أن يمتع به فوقع ذلك طوال عمره عن أبي اليسر كعب بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما قال : والله إنا لمع رسول الله بخيبر ذات عشية إذ أقبلت غنم لرجل من اليهود يريد حصنهم ونحن ومحاصروهم ، فقال رسول الله: (( من رجل يطعمنا من هذه الغنم )) قال أبو اليسر : فقلت : أنا يا رسول الله ، قال : (( فافعل )) ، قال : فخرجت أشتد مثل الظليم فلما نظر إلي رسول الله مولياً . قال : (( اللهم أمتعنا به )) ، قال : فأدركت الغنم ، وقد دخلت أولاها الحصن فأخذت شاتين من أخراها فاحتضنتهما تحت يدي ، ثم أقبلت بهما أشتد كأنه ليس معي شيء حتى ألقيتهما عند رسول الله  فذبحوهما فأكلوهما ، فكان أبو اليسر من آخر أصحاب رسول الله موتاً فكان إذا حدث بهذا الحديث بكى ثم قال : أمتعوا بي لعمري حتى كنت آخرهم هلكاً . أخرجه ابن إسحاق بسند فيه مجاهيل . المقصود من هذه المعجزة أن الله – عز وجل – متع أهل أبي اليسر به طوال عمره ، وأنه عمر أكثر من غيره . 50- لم يتغير بدنه ولم يشب شعره بالدعاء النبوي روى البيهقي أن رسول الله دعا لأبي قتادة بقوله : (( أفلح وجهك اللهم بارك له في شعره وبشره )) ، فمات وهو ابن سبعين سنة ، فكأنه ابن خمس عشرة سنة ، في نضارته وقوته لم يتغير بدنه ولم يشب شعره . أخرجه البيهقي . 501- مات بالحمى كما أخبره النبي عن الواقدي أن عبد الله ذا البجادين قال : خرج رسول الله إلى تبوك فقال : يا رسول الله ادع لي بالشهادة ، فقال : (( اللهم إني أحرم دمه على الكفار إنك إذا خرجت في سبيل الله ، فأخذتك حمى فقتلك فأنت شهيد )) ، فلما نزلوا تبوك أقاموا بها أياماً ، ثم توفي عبد الله ذو البجادين بالحمى . أخرجه أبو نعيم والواقدي متروك .  502- دعا له فرزق ثمانون ولداً ذكراً عن مالك بن ربيعة السلولي أن النبي دعا له أن يبارك له في ولده فولد له ثمانون ذكراً . أخرجه ابن منده وابن عساكر. 503- العنزات قليلات اللبن يسقين القوم بالبركة النبوية 504-  لا يصيبهم  القحط عن الجعد بن عبد الله بن عامر البكائي عن أبيه قال : وفد من بني البكا على رسول الله سنة تسع ، ثلاثة نفر معاوية بن ثور وابنه بشر والنجيع بن عبد الله ومعهم عبد عمرو فقال معاوية : يا رسول الله إني أتبرك بمسك فامسح وجه ابني بشر فمسح وجهه وأعطاه أعنزاً عفراً وبرك عليهن . قال الجعد : فالسنة ربما أصابت بني البكاء ولا تصيبهم . أخرجه ابن سعد وابن شاهين . وقال محمد بن بشر بن معاوية : وأبي الذي مسح الرسول برأسه    ودعا له بالخير والبـركات أعطاه أحمـــــد إذ أتـــــاه أعنزاً    عفراً نواجل لسن باللجبات يملأن وفد الحي كل عشـــــــية    ويعود ذالك الملك بالغدوات بوركن من منح وبورك مــانحا    وعليه مني ما حييت صلاتي 505- حرم الله دمه على المشركين بالدعاء النبوي عن ضمرة بن ثعلبة البهزي أنه أتى النبي فقال : يا رسول الله ادع الله لي بالشهادة فقال : (( اللهم إني أحرم دم ابن ثعلبة على المشركين )) فعمر زماناً من دهر ، وكان يحمل على القوم حتى يخرق الصف ثم يعود . أخرجه الطبراني . 506- دعا لولده فما زالوا في شرف عن سبرة أن أباه أتى النبي فدعا لولده فلم يزالوا في شرف إلى اليوم . أخرجه الطبراني . وجاء في أسد الغابة : اسم أبي سبرة يزيد بن مالك الجعفي قدم على النبي فقال له : (( ما ولدك ؟ )) فقال : الحارث وسبرة وعبد العزى ، فغير عبد العزى وسماه عبد الرحمن ودعا له رسول الله ولولده . أخرجه ابن عبد البر وابن منده وأبو نعيم . 507- دعا لقريش بالعطاء وكثرة المال ففاضت أموالها عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله: (( اللهم كما أذقت أول قريش نكالاً فأذق آخرها نوالاً )) . أخرجه البخاري في تاريخه وابن أبي أسامة وأبو يعلى . ولا يخفى ما ذاقته قريش من نوال بعد النكال ، وما حصل لها من العزة  والمكانة وكثرة الأموال بالفتوحات وغيرها . 508- دعا على قريش حتى أكلوا الجيف والميتة عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه أن قريشاً لما استعصت على رسول الله وأبطأوا على الإسلام ، قال : (( اللهم أعني عليهم بسبع كسبع يوسف )) فأصابتهم سنة فحصت كل شيء حتى أكلوا الجيف والميتة حتى أن أحدهم كان يرى ما بينه وبين السماء كهيئة الدخان من الجوع ، ثم دعوا : { ربنا اكشف عنا العذاب إنا مؤمنون } ، فقيل للنبي: إنا لو كشفنا العذاب عنهم لعادوا فكشف عنهم ، فعادوا ، فانتقم منهم يوم بدر ، فذلك قوله تعالى : { يوم يأتي السماء بدخان مبين } إلى قوله : { يوم نبطش البطشة الكبرى إنا منتقمون } . سورة الدخان أخرجه الشيخان . 509- استجابة دعائه على مضر 510- استجابة دعائه للوليد  وسلمة وعياش عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي كان إذا صلى العشاء الآخر قنت في الركعة الأخيرة يقول : (( اللهم أنج الوليد بن الوليد ، اللهم نج سلمة بن هشام ، اللهم نج عياش بن أبي ربيعة ، اللهم نج المستضعفين من المؤمنين ، اللهم اشدد وطأتك على مضر ، اللهم اجعلها عليهم سنين مثل سني يوسف )) فأكلوا العلهز-  وهو الصوف بالدم – ثم لم يزل يدعو للمستضعفين حتى نجاهم الله ثم ترك الدعاء لهم . أخرجه الشيخان والبيهقي وأبو نعيم واللفظ لهما . 511- دعا لثقيف بالهدى فأسلمت عن عروة أن النبي لما حاصر الطائف قال : لم يؤذن لنا حتى الآن فيهم وما أظن أن نفتحها الآن ، فقال عمر بن الخطاب : ألا تدعو الله عليهم وتنهض إليهم لعل الله يفتحها ، قال : لم يؤذن لنا في قتالهم ، ثم قفل رسول الله راجعاً ، وقال حين ركب قافلاًَ : (( اللهم اهدهم واكفنا مؤمنتهم )) فجاء وفدهم في رمضان فأسلموا . أخرجه ابن إسحاق والبيهقي وأبو نعيم . 512- دعا لها بطول العمر فلا يعلم امرأة عمرت مثلها عن أم قيس قالت : توفي ابني فجزعت ، فقلت للذي يغسله : لا تغسل ابني بالماء البارد فيقتله ، فانطلق عكاشة بن محصن إلى رسول الله فأخبره بقولها ، فتبسم ، ثم قال : طال عمرها ، فلا يعلم امرأة عمرت ما عمرت . أخرجه البخاري في الأدب والنسائي. 513- جاءتها السكينة ( يا مسكينة عليك السكينة ) عن قيلة بنت مخرمة رضي الله عنها قالت : قدمت على رسول الله وهو قاعد القرفصاء فلما رأيت رسول الله متخشعاً في الجلسة أرعدت من الفرق فقال جليسه : يا رسول الله أرعدت المسكينة ، فقال : فقال رسول الله: (( ولم ينظر إلي وأنا عند ظهره ، يا مسكينة عليك السكينة )) ، فلما قالها أذهب الله ما كان أدخل القلب من الرعب . أخرجه ابن سعد . 514- دعا للمسلمين يوم بدر فحملوا واكتسوا وشبعوا عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن النبي خرج يوم بدر بثلاثمائة وخمسة عشر من المقاتلة كما خرج طالوت فدعا لهم رسول الله حين خرج فقال : (( اللهم إنهم حفاة فاحملهم ، اللهم إنهم عراة فاكسهم ، اللهم إنهم جياع فأشبعهم )) ، ففتح الله لهم يوم بدر ، فانقلبوا وما منهم رجل إلا وقد رجع بجمل أو جملين واكتسوا وشبعوا . أخرجه ابن سعد والبيهقي ، وأخرجه أبو داود عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما . 515- دعا يوم بدر ففتح الله عليه عن علي رضي الله عنه قال : لما كان يوم بدر قاتلت شيئاً من قتال ثم جئت مسرعاً إلى النبي لأنظر ما فعل فإذا هو ساجد يقول : (( يا حي يا قيوم يا حي يا قيوم )) ولا يزيد عليها ثم رجعت إلى القتال ثم جئت وهو ساجد يقول ذلك ، ثم رجعت إلى القتال ، ثم جئت وهو ساجد يقول ذلك وقال في الرابعة: ففتح الله عليه. أخرجه النسائي والبيهقي والحاكم. 516- دعا لهم بالفتح ففتح الله عليهم عن بعض من أسلم أنهم أتوا رسول الله بخيبر فقالوا : لقد جهدنا وما بأيدينا شيء ، فقال : (( اللهم إنك قد علمت حالهم وليست لهم قوة وليس بيدي ما أعطيهم إياه ن فافتح عليهم أعظم حصن بها غنى أكثرها طعاماً وودكاً )) ، فغدا الناس ففتح عليهم الله حصن الصعب بن معاذ وما بخيبر حصن أكثر منه طعاماً وودكاً . أخرجه البيهقي من طريق ابن إسحاق . 517- أصابهم الجدب والرعب بالدعاء النبوي عليهم عن معاوية بن حيدة قال : أتيت رسول الله فلما رفعت إليه قال : (( أما إني سألت أن يعينني عليكم بالسنة تحفيكم وبالرعب أن يجعله في قلوبكم )) ، فقلت : بيدي جميعاً أما إني قد حلفت هكذا وهكذا أن لا أؤمن بك ولا أتبعك فما زالت السنة تحفيني وما زال الرعب يجعل في قلبي حتى قمت بين يديك . أخرجه البيهقي . 518- دعا الله أن يكفيه نوفل بن خويلد فكفاه عن الزهري قال : قال رسول الله يوم بدر : (( اللهم اكفني نوفل بن خويلد )) ، ثم قال : (( من له علم بنوفل )) ، قال علي : أنا قتلته فكبر وقال: ((الحمد لله الذي أجاب دعوتي فيه)) . وفي رواية : أنه لما التقى  الصفان يوم بدر نادى نوفل بصوت رفيع : يا معشر قريش اليوم يوم الرفعة والعلاء فقال رسول الله: (( اللهم اكفني نوفل بن خويلد )) . أخرجه البيهقي .  519- دعا الله أن يعمي عليهم الطريق فعمي عليهم عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما أن رهطاً من عكل وعرينة قدموا المدينة على النبي وتكلموا بالإسلام ، فقالوا : يا نبي الله ، إنا كنا أهل ضرع ولم نكن أهل ريف واستوخموا المدينة ، فأمر لهم رسول الله بزود وراع وأمرهم أن يخرجوا يشربوا من ألبانها وأبوالها – أي للمداواة – لأنه كان بهم داء الاستسقاء – فانطلقوا حتى إذا كانوا بناحية الحرة كفروا بعد إسلامهم وقتلوا راعي النبي واستاقوا الزود ، فبلغ ذلك النبي فبعث في طلبهم ودعا عليهم . فقال : (( اللهم عم عليهم الطريق واجعلها عليهم أضيق من مسك جمل )) ، فعمي الله عليهم السبيل ، فأدركوا فأتى بهم فقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم وسمل أعينهم . أخرجه البيهقي . 520- دعا عليه فلفظته الأرض ولم تقبله عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أنه دعا على محلم بن جثامة الكناني الليثي ، فمات بعد سبع ليال من دعائه، ولما دفنوه لفظته الأرض ، ثم دفنوه فلفظته وهكذا مرات ، فألقوه في شعب ورضموا عليه الحجارة . وسبب دعائه عليه : أنه بعثه في سرية أمر عليها عامر بن الأضبط فبلغوا بطن واد فقتل محلم عامراً غدراً لأمر كان بينهما ، فلما بلغه ذلك دعا عليه ولما أخبروه بأن الأرض لفظته قال : (( إن الأرض لتقبل من هو شر منه ولكن الله أراد أن يجعله لكم عبرة )). أخرجه ابن جرير والبيهقي. 521- بارك الله في أصغر القوم بدعاء النبي عن أبي النعمان عن أبيه من بني سعد هذيم ، قال : قدمت على رسول الله وافداً في نفر من قومي ، وقد أوطأ رسول الله البلاد غلبة ، وأداخ العرب ، والناس صنفان : إما داخل في الإسلام راغب فيه ، وإما خائف من السيف ، فنزلنا ناحية من المدينة ثم خرجنا نؤم _ أي نقصد – المسجد حتى انتهينا إلى بابه ، فنجد رسول الله يصلي على جنازة في المسجد ، فقمنا ناحية ، فلم ندخل مع الناس في صلاتهم حتى نلقى رسول الله ونبايعه . ثم انصرف رسول الله فنظر إلينا ، فدعا بنا ، فقال : (( من أنتم ؟ )) فقلنا : من بني سعد هذيم . فقال : (( أمسلمون أنتم ؟ )) قلنا : نعم ، قال : فهل صليتم على أخيكم ؟ )) قلنا : يا رسـول الله ! ظننا أن ذلك لا يجوز لنا حتى نبايعك ، فقال رسول الله: (( أينما أسلمتم فأنتم مسلمون )) . قالوا : فأسلمنا وبايعنا رسول الله على الإسلام ، ثم انصرفنا إلى رحالنا قد خلفنا عليها أصغرنا ، فبعث رسول الله في طلبنا ،  فأُتي بنا إليه فتقدم صاحبنا إليه ، فبايعه على الإسلام . فقلنا يا رسول الله ! إنه أصغرنا ، وإنه خادمنا ، فقـال : (( أصغر القوم خادمهم ، بارك الله عليه )) ، قال : فكان والله خيرنا ، وأقرأنا للقرآن لدعاء رسول الله له ، ثم أمره رسول  الله علينا ، فكان يؤمنا ، ولما أراد الانصراف أمر بلالاً فأجازنا بأواق من فضة لكل رجل منا ، فرجعنا إلى قومنا ، فرزقهم الله الإسلام . ]حديث ضعيف : فيه الواقدي . انظر شرح المواهب (4/51) ، وسيرة ابن سيد الناس (2/249،248) ، وابن سعد (1/329) ، وزاد المعاد (3/653،652) .[ 522- دعاؤه على رجل اللهم أخس سهمه  عن عطية السعدي – رضي الله عنه – أنه كان ممن كلم النبي في سبي هوازن ، فكلم رسول الله أصحابه – فردوا عليه سبيهم إلا رجلاً ، فقال رسول الله: (( اللهم أخس سهمه )) ، فكان يمر بالجارية البكر ، وبالغلام  فيدعه ، حتى مر بعجوز ، فقال : إني آخذ هذه ، فإنها أم حي فسيفدونها  مني بما قدروا عليه ، فكبر عطية . وقال : أخذها ، والله ما فوها ببارد ، ولا ثديها بناهد ، ولا وافرها بواجد ، عجوز يا رسول الله ، سيئة بتراء ، ما لها أحد ، فلما رأى أنه لا يعرض لها أحد تركها ، فاستجيب دعاء النبي. 523- أخبرهم بمصيبة في قومهم ، ودعا لهم فرفعها الله  قال ابن إسحاق : وقدم على رسول الله صرد بن عبد الله الأزدي ، فأسلم وحسن إسلامه في وفد من الأزد ، فأمره رسول الله على من أسلم من قومه ، وأمره أن يجاهد بمن أسلم من كان يليه من أهل الشرك من قبائل اليمن ، فخرج صرد يسير بأمر رسول الله حتى نزل بجرش وهي يومئذ مدينة مغلقة وبها قبائل من قبائل اليمن ، وقد ضوت إليهم خثعم فدخلوها معهم حين سمعوا بمسير المسلمين إلهيم . فحاصروهم فيها قريباً من شهر ، وامتنعوا فيها ، فرجع عنهم قافلاً ، حتى إذا كان في جبل لهم يقال له : شكر ، ظن أهل جرش أنه إنما ولى عنهم منهزماً ، فخرجوا في طلبه حتى إذا أدركوه ، عطف – أي مال – عليهم  فقاتلهم ، فقتلهم قتالاً شديداً ، وقد كان أهل جرش بعثوا إلى رسول الله رجلين منهم يرتادان وينظران فبينا هما عند رسول الله عشية بعد العصر. إذ قال رسول الله: (( بأي بلاد الله شكر ؟ )) فقام الجرشيان ، فقالا : يا رسول الله ! ببلادنا جبل يقال له : كشر ، وكذلك تسميه أهل جرش ، فقال : (( إنه ليس بكشر ، ولكنه شكر )) ، فما شأنه يا رسول الله ؟  قال : فقال : (( إن بدن الله لتنحر عنده الآن )) . قال : فجلس الرجلان إلى أبي بكر ، وإلى عثمان ، فقالا لهما : ويحكما : إن رسول الله لينعي لكما قومكما فقوما إليه ، فاسألاه أن يدعو الله أن يرفع عن قومكا فقاما إليه ، فسألاه ذلك ، فقال : (( اللهم ارفع عنهم )) ،  فخرجنا من عند رسول الله راجعين إلى قومهما . فوجدا قومهما أصيبوا في اليوم الذي  قال فيه رسول الله ما قال ، وفي الساعة التي ذكر فيها ما ذكر . فخرج وفد جرش حتى قدموا على رسول الله فأسلموا ، وحمى لهم حمى حول قريتهم . ]انظر ابن هشام (2/587-588) ، وشرح  المواهب (4/32-33) ، وابن سعد (1/337) وزاد المعاد (3/620-621) [. 524- ظهر السحاب وهطل المطر بدعاء النبي عن أنس بن مالك – رضي الله عنه – قال : جاء أعرابي ، فقال : يا رسول الله والله لقد أتيناك ، ومالنا بعير يبسط ولا صبي يصطبح وأنشد :  أتيناك والعذراء يدمي لبانها  ...... وقد شغلت أم الصـبي عن الطــفل وألقى بكفيه الفتى لا ستكانة ...... من الجوع ضعفاً قائـماً وهو لا يخـلي ولا شيء مما يأكل الناس عندنا ...... سوى الحنظل العامي والعلهز الغسل وليس لنا إلا إليك فــرارنا ...... وأين فرار الناس إلا إلى الرســـل   قال : فقام رسول الله وهو يجر رداءه حتى صعد المنبر فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ثم رفع يديه نحو السماء ، وقال : (( اللهم اسقنا غيثاً مغيثاً مريئاً مريعاً سريعاً غدقاً طبقاً عاجلاً غير رائث ، نافعاً غير ضار تملأ به الضرع ، وتنبت به الزرع ، وتحيي به الأرض بعد موتها . وكذلك تخرجون )) . قال : فوالله ما رد يده إلى نحره حتى ألقت السماء بأوراقهـا . وجاء أهل البطانة يصيحون : يا رسول الله الغرق ، الغرق ، فرفع يديه إلى السماء ، وقــال : (( اللهم حوالينا ولا علينا )) ، فانجاب السحاب عن المدينة حتى أحدق بها كالإكليل فضحك رسول الله حتى بدت نواجذه ثم قال : (( لله در أبي طالب لو كان حياً قرت عيناه من ينشد قوله ؟ )) فقام علي بن أبي طالب فقال :  يا رسول الله كأنك أردت قــوله :  وأبيض يستسقى الغمام بوجهه ...... ثمال اليتامى عصمة للأرامل  يلوذ به الهلاك من آل هاشم ...... فهم عنده في نعمة وفواضـل كذبتم وبيت الله يبزى محمد ...... ولما نقاتل دونه ونناضــل  ونسلمه حتى نصرع حوله ...... ونذهل عن أبنائنا والحلائــل  لك الحمد والحمد ممكن شكر ...... سقينا بوجه النبي المطر  دعا الله خالقه دعوة ...... إليه وأشخـص مــنه الـبصر  فلم يك كلف الـــرداء ...... وأسـرع حتى رأينا الدرر رقاق العوالي عم البقاع ...... أغاث به الله عينا مضـــر وكان كما قاله عمه ...... أبو طالب أبيض ذو غــــرر به الله يسقي بصوب الغمام ...... وهذا العيان كذاك الخـبر فمن يشكر الله يلقى المزيد ...... ومن يكفر الله يلقى الغيـر  قال : فقال رسول الله : (( إن يك شاعر يحسن فقد أحسنت

----------


## aboali

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا و حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم

----------


## mohammad.wattad

أللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه والتابعين له الى يوم الدين  وأرزقنا شفاعته أجمعين آمين

----------


## أبو رهف

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا و حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم وانصر المسليمن في كل مكان

----------


## momhussan

جزاكم الله كل خير والله يبارك فيكم  وصلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## مبتدى

أللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه والتابعين له الى يوم الدين  وأرزقنا شفاعته أجمعين آمين  جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الاخرس

اللهم صلك على سيدنا محمد عبدك ونبيك النبي الامي وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا عدد ما احاط به علمك وخط به كتابك وارضى اللهم عن ساداتنا ابي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي وعن الصحابة اجمعين

----------


## الاخرس

يقول رب العزه في حديث قدسي يا ابن ادم خلقتك للعباده فلا تلعب وقسمت لك رزقك فلا تتعب فان رضيت بما قسمته لك كنت عندي محمودا وان لم ترضى فعزتي وجلالي لاصلطن عليك الدنيا تركض فيها ركض الوحوش في البريه ولا تنال الا ما كتبته لك وكنت عندي مذموما

----------


## الاخرس

الا بالصبر تبلغ ما تريد وبالتقوى يلين لك الحديد

----------


## عامر خليل

بارك الله بك اخي جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## أحمد السعيد

بارك الله فيكم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## ابوخالد20

جزاك الله خير

----------


## الكونكورد

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم المسلمين ان شاء الله  
وجزاكم كل خير

----------


## م. تيمور

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا و حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبومحمود

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا و حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم
اسأل الله الأجر والثبات لنا أجمعين

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

مشكور على الجهد الرائع

----------


## ابو خالد2

عليه الصلاة والسلام 
بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## general

جزاك الله خير

----------


## يورو2006

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا و حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم

----------


## hammeer2008

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبة اجمعين يارب العالمين

----------


## ياسر ابو عمر

لا اله الا الله محمد رسوال الله   00000  صلي الله عليه وسلم

----------


## code49

جزاك الله كل الخير وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## فايز العجمي

اللهم صلي وسلم على الحبيب المصطفى وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا
جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي الكريم

----------


## amrzeitoun

عليه الصلاه والسلام  
[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/elyuser/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## المبروك

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد

----------


## mohdme

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على رسولنا محمد اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد   اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد   اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد   اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد   اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد   اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد   اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد   اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد   اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد

----------


## فوركس2009

صلى الله عليك يا علم الهدى ...  
اللهم صلي وسلم على حبيبنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## محمود 7

عليه الصلاة والسلام      
                                                                       ( ليه كده )

----------


## بهدوووء

اللهم صلي على محمد

----------


## محمد عبد الجابر

مشكوور اخوي و بارك الله فيك  
اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا و حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم

----------


## dream_198010

اللهم صلى على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## النوخذه

_عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام__  اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمدا وعلى آل سيدنا محمدا   كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آهل ابراهيم 
اللهم يسر لنا ان نقتدي بهدية 
ونسير على نهجه  وارزقنا شفاعته 
 يوم لا ينفع مالا ولا بنون 
واجمعنا به حول حوضـــــــه الشريف  واسقنا من يده الشريفة 
شربة لا نظمأ بعدها ابدا  اللهم امين_       :Hands:  :Hands:   :Hands:  :Hands:   :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## رامي رامي

مشكور أخي على المجود الكبير والمميز

----------


## firas babil

جزاكم الله كل الخير 
صلى الله على محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم 
أرجو من كل مسلم يريد نصرة سيد المرسلين و خاتمهم أن يتبع سنته و تعاليمه و أفعاله بالمرتبه الأولى

----------


## حلم السنين

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا و حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم

----------


## ايهاب خالد

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته جزاك الله خيراً أخى الكريم و جعلنا الله جميعاً ممن ينصرون النبى صل الله عليه وسلم من خلال الإستمساك  بسنته صلى الله عليه وسلم وليكن شعارنا ( يا من تدعى محبتهِ ........ أين أنت من سنتهِ صل الله عليه وعلى اله و صحبه وسلم )

----------


## المشرق

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين!

----------


## mahmoudh7

في ميزان حسناتك   ان شاء الله

----------


## jamal_2022

اللهم صل على الحبيب محمد في كل وقت وحين وارزقنا شفاعته يوم الدين واحشرنا تحت لوائه يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## محمود ابو مازن

الهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خير خلقك عدد خلقك ورضاء نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك

----------


## القعقـاع

مشكور وكثر الله من امثالك

----------


## طاع الخرايم

مشكور اخي على الجهد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك  
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ياسر ابو عمر

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه وسلم....

----------


## Jmeel

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين
جزاك الله خير

----------


## Hnsso

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا و حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## yousiif

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم

----------


## كلاشن

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا و حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم

----------


## Hussein7

نعم هذا حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## abo-adel

جزاك الله كل الخير وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## Kuwait

مشكور اخي على الجهد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك  
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## Moahmed ali

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا و حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم

----------


## صالح الزحيف

اتجاه القبلة. تستطيع تحديد القبلة من اي مكان 1- أدخل على الموقع
2- هذا الموقع يحتاج نسخة متقدمة من برنامج إنترنت إكسبلورر أو برنامج موزيللا للتصفح. 
3- أختر Satellite لكي ترى الأماكن الفعلية مثلما ترى برنامج Google Earth.
4- حدد موقع منزلك أو المكان الذي تتواجد فيه. 
5- ستجد علامة + في منتصف الصفحة ضع منزلك في منتصف العلامة. 
6- ستجد خط أزرق بداية من العلامة + و نهايته عند الكعبة. 
7- اتجاه هذا الخط هو إتجاه القبلة  
هـنـا الـمـوقـع   http://www.elahmad.com/maps/qibla.htm </B></I> *التوقيع*

----------


## SHARK-32

جزاك الله كل الخير
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## Taoufik

*أول مشاركة لي في المنتدى بالصلاة و السلام على أشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد  
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبة والتابعييين*

----------


## alaazizo

عظييم ماشاء الله

----------


## الحائرة

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا و حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم

----------


## un007

مشكور اخوي على الجهد الاكثر من رائع

----------


## بنت نجد

_جزاك الله الف خير_

----------


## التقرب الى الله

بسجل حضورى فى هذة الصفحة الجميلة بالصلاة على اشرف خلق الله
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم واله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## نوره

جزاك الله كل الخـير
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## Jmeel

جزاك الله كل الخـير
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه

----------


## osama ahmad

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد جزاك الله خير يا اخي

----------


## abraheem

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبة
          وجزاك الله خير

----------


## مستذئب الفوركس

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا و حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم

----------


## aasalem5

اللهم صلي على النبي المصطفى والرسول المجتبى نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## حدود حمود

اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## EXFX

شكراا لك وبارك الله بك ولكن برجاء مراجعة هذه الفتاوى بخصوص تحريم مثل هذه المواضيع 
(منقول)   

> الفتوى الأولى :-
> -------------
> السؤال:
> ------- 
> أريد فتوى مستعجلة - جزاكم الله خير – في هذا الأمر.. 
> في إحدى المنتديات وضعت إحداهن هذه المشاركة "سجل حضورك اليومي بالصلاة على 
> سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، أريد أن أعرف ما حكم ذلك.. هل هذا من الدين؟ 
> فأنا أخشى أن يكون ذلك من البدع، وجزاكم الله خيرا. 
> الفتوى وهي تخص الشيخ محمد الفايز
> ...

----------


## أبومحمود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين 
أخي الفاضل  كنت أتمنى أن تكون قد قرأت الموضوع قبل أن تشارك  فأذا كنت قد فهمت الفتوى  فأعلم أنها لاتخص مثل هذا الموضوع  وجزاك الله خير

----------


## dalya

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
اللهم توفنا على سنته مستمسكين بها واختم لنا بالباقيات الصالحات
اللهم اسقنا من يده الشريفة شربة ماء لا نظمأ بعدها أبداً

----------


## Mohammed2010

اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## Yousifaction

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## Eng.Shady

مشكور على المجهود الرائع

----------


## رائد السعدي

اللهم صلي على سيدي و حبيبي محمد الرسول العربي الامين , و بارك الله فيكم

----------


## طاغور

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## ابو حمود

اللهم صلي وسلم عليه

----------


## hadid

الهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## gamila

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## amasat

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا وحبيبنا وشفيعنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## قلب

> رجاءاً إرساله لمن تعرف ومن لا تعرف   *فهذا حبيبنا رسول الله محمد بن عبدالله- صلى الله عليه وسلم -*  *تم تدشين موقع لسيرة الرسول الكريم - صلى الله عليه وسلم- بعشر لغات.. سيتم اضافة المزيد من*    *اللغات** قريبا بإذن الله* *http://www.islamway.com/mohammad* *وهذا موقع كتاب يسرد سيره الرسول ويوضح الاسلام*    *للغه الإنجليزيه*   *English* *http://www.islam-guide.com*   *للغه الفرنسيه*   *French* *http://www.islam-guide.com/fr*  *للغه الأيطاليه*   *Italy* *http://www.islam-guide.com/it*   *للغه الأسبانية*    *Spanish* *http://www.islam-guide.com/es*   *للغه الصينيه*   *China* *http://www.islam-guide.com/cs**/*   *للغه اليابانيه*   *Japan* *http://www.islam-guide.com/jp**/*   *للغه الألمانيه*   *Germany* *http://www.islam-guide.com/de**/*   *موقع الكتاب على الانترنت هو :*    *http://www.islam-guide.com**http://www.i-g.org*  *وهذا الكتاب على هيئة بي دي اف بشكل الكتاب الاصلي :*    *http://www.islam-guide.com/islam-guide.pdf*  *شارك في الأجر .. بإذن الله .. وأنشر هذه الرساله قدر* *استطاعتك*  *اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم* *سلطانك*  *سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد ألا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك*

 مشكور

----------


## waelfx

بارك الله فيك
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك اخى

----------


## القناصه

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عله وسلم

----------


## mansmans

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## صدام ارزيق

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 
بارك الله فيك اخي صاحب الموضوع

----------


## al_agouz2010

عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## omar1991

بارك الله بيك
اللهم صلي على محمد والي محمد

----------


## meso

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبة والتابعييين

----------


## meso

جز الله كل من شارك فى هذا العمل

----------


## ايمان الباز

اللهم صلى وسلم  على نبينا وحبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## حلم عربي

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## إبن غزة

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن سار على دربه واهتدى بسنته الى يوم الدين 
بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل المبارك ،،
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ،،*

----------


## كهرمان

.  
قال الله تعالى: {إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً} 
صلُوآ عَلَى مَنْ يُنـآدِي يَوُمَ آلقيآمَـة ( أُمَتِي أُمَتِي ) ... آلَّلهُمَّ صلِّ وَسَلِم وَبَـآرِك عَلَى سَّيدْنـآ مُحَمّـدْ وَعَلَى آلِهِ وَصَحبِهِ أَجمَعِيْن ..♥~   
.

----------


## the 1

عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام 
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمدا وعلى آل سيدنا محمدا  
كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آهل ابراهيم 
اللهم يسر لنا ان نقتدي بهدية 
ونسير على نهجه 
وارزقنا شفاعته يوم لا ينفع مالا ولا بنون 
واجمعنا به على الحوض 
واسقنا من يده الشريفة 
شربة لا نظمأ بعدها ابدا 
اللهم امين امين امين+

----------


## mohamad74

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## raaiq

اللهم صلي وسلم عليه ،، الله يجزاك خير

----------


## adminforexawy

اللهم صلي وسلم عليه ،، الله يجزاك كل خير

----------


## bonbon

عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام

----------


## dilayadil

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ياسر العبادي

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه وسلم
اللهم اسقنا من يده الشريفة شربة هنيئة لانظمأ بعدها ابدا صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم 
ومشكور على مجهودك وجزاك الله خير

----------


## فهد الحمدان

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وصحبه الاخيار واحفظ المسلمين من الشر

----------


## فهد الحمدان

اللهم صلي وسلم عليه ،، الله يجزاك خير

----------


## mtkmtk01

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد

----------


## ابراهيم79

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## DR.Ginx

اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد وال سيدنا محمد

----------


## داي ترايدر

اللهم صلي على سيدي و حبيبي و نور قلبي محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم

----------


## جنوبى

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد
صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## جنوبى

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد
صلى الله عليه وسلم اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه وسلم
اللهم اسقنا من يده الشريفة شربة هنيئة لانظمأ بعدها ابدا صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم

----------


## جنوبى

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمدا وعلى آل سيدنا محمدا  
كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آهل ابراهيم 
اللهم يسر لنا ان نقتدي بهدية 
ونسير على نهجه 
وارزقنا شفاعته يوم لا ينفع مالا ولا بنون 
واجمعنا به على الحوض 
واسقنا من يده الشريفة 
شربة لا نظمأ بعدها ابدا 
اللهم ام

----------


## aboelfadl

الاقتداء برسول الله صلى لله علية و سلم  
1 تعلم سيرته ة قرائها دائماااااا 
2 الصلاه علية ورد يومى 
3 قراءة و تعلم و العمل بالاحاديث الصحيحة

----------


## جنوبى

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمدا وعلى آل سيدنا محمدا  
كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آهل ابراهيم 
اللهم يسر لنا ان نقتدي بهدية 
ونسير على نهجه 
وارزقنا شفاعته يوم لا ينفع مالا ولا بنون 
واجمعنا به على الحوض 
واسقنا من يده الشريفة 
شربة لا نظمأ بعدها ابدا 
اللهم امين

----------


## جنوبى

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمدا وعلى آل سيدنا محمدا  
كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آهل ابراهيم 
اللهم يسر لنا ان نقتدي بهدية 
ونسير على نهجه 
وارزقنا شفاعته يوم لا ينفع مالا ولا بنون 
واجمعنا به على الحوض 
واسقنا من يده الشريفة 
شربة لا نظمأ بعدها ابدا 
اللهم امين

----------


## جنوبى

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمدا وعلى آل سيدنا محمدا  
كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آهل ابراهيم 
اللهم يسر لنا ان نقتدي بهدية 
ونسير على نهجه 
وارزقنا شفاعته يوم لا ينفع مالا ولا بنون 
واجمعنا به على الحوض 
واسقنا من يده الشريفة 
شربة لا نظمأ بعدها ابدا 
اللهم امين امين امين

----------


## جنوبى

dllcache

----------


## جنوبى

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمدا وعلى آل سيدنا محمدا  
كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آهل ابراهيم 
اللهم يسر لنا ان نقتدي بهدية 
ونسير على نهجه 
وارزقنا شفاعته يوم لا ينفع مالا ولا بنون 
واجمعنا به على الحوض 
واسقنا من يده الشريفة 
شربة لا نظمأ بعدها ابدا 
اللهم امين

----------


## جنوبى

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمدا وعلى آل سيدنا محمدا  
كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آهل ابراهيم 
اللهم يسر لنا ان نقتدي بهدية 
ونسير على نهجه 
وارزقنا شفاعته يوم لا ينفع مالا ولا بنون 
واجمعنا به على الحوض 
واسقنا من يده الشريفة 
شربة لا نظمأ بعدها ابدا

----------


## جنوبى

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمدا وعلى آل سيدنا محمدا

----------


## Marven s3ad

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمدا وعلى آل سيدنا محمدا  
كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آهل ابراهيم 
اللهم يسر لنا ان نقتدي بهدية 
ونسير على نهجه 
وارزقنا شفاعته يوم لا ينفع مالا ولا بنون 
واجمعنا به على الحوض 
واسقنا من يده الشريفة 
شربة لا نظمأ بعدها ابدا

----------


## داي ترايدر

اللهم صلي على الحبيب محمد
صلى الله عليه و سلم

----------


## mr.option

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا , اللهم صلِ على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين .

----------


## Bassem.Hassani

عليه أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم  
" اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم . وبارك اللهم على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد .

----------


## mahdiak

اللهم صلي علي محمد وعلي اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## shihab

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا وشفيعنا محمد وعلى اله

----------


## علاءالحمدان

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وبارك وسلم

----------


## أبو خليل

اللهم صل ِ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## كسير الحظ

اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا و حبيبنا وشفيعنا يوم نلقاك
محمد ابن عبد الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## frimo

اللهم صل ِ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## أبو خليل

اللهم صل ِ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## Hussein7Q

جزاك الله خير
وبارك الله في علمك

----------


## hatem_abdo

عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام 
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمدا وعلى آل سيدنا محمدا

----------


## magedhamza

عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام 
 اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمدا وعلى آل سيدنا محمدا

----------


## magedhamza

اللهم صل ِ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## magedhamza

اللهم صلِي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## أبو خليل

اللهم صل ِ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## alhaidary

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد

----------


## ابو لاما

اللهم صلئ وسلم علئ اشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين قائد الغر المحجلين رسول الله محمد بن عبدالله صلئ الله عليه وسلم وعلئ اله وصحبه ومن تبعه باحسان الئ يوم الدين  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Hatem Rabee

اللهم صلئ وسلم علئ اشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا رسول الله محمد بن عبد الله صلئ الله عليه وسلم وعلئ اله وصحبه ومن تبعه باحسان الئ يوم الدين ملء السموات وملء الارض وملء ما بينهما

----------


## Ahmed9292m

> اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد

 ياخ الحيدري ابي اتواصل معك شلون

----------


## Ahmed9292m

اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا محمد

----------


## frimo

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## متداول2014

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## caty

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## caty

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## caty

اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا محمد

----------


## caty

اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا محمد

----------


## caty

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد

----------


## caty

اللهم صـل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد

----------


## caty

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك عـلى سيدنا محمد

----------


## caty

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنــــا محمد

----------


## caty

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنـــا محمد

----------


## caty

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنــا محمد

----------


## caty

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنـا محمد

----------


## caty

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحمد

----------


## caty

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علـى سيدنـا مـحمد

----------


## caty

اللـهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحمد

----------


## caty

اللـهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنـا محمد

----------


## khalid005

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحمد

----------


## khalid005

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحمد .

----------


## khalid005

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه والتابعيين

----------


## khalid005

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحمد .

----------


## khalid005

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحمد

----------


## khalid005

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحمد  .

----------


## khalid005

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحمد >

----------


## khalid005

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحمد >>

----------


## khalid005

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحمد ..

----------


## khalid005

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحمد ...

----------


## khalid005

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحمد ....

----------


## khalid005

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحـمد

----------


## khalid005

اللهم صل وسـلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحمد

----------


## khalid005

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحمد

----------


## بحرينوو

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحـمد

----------


## بحرينوو

اللهم صل وسـلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحمد

----------


## بحرينوو

اللهم صل وسـلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحمد
اللهم صل وسـلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحمد
اللهم صل وسـلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحمد
اللهم صل وسـلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحمد 
اللهم صل وسـلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحمد 
اللهم صل وسـلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحمد
اللهم صل وسـلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحمد

----------


## بحرينوو

اللهم صل وسـلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحمد
اللهم صل وسـلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحمد
اللهم صل وسـلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحمد
اللهم صل وسـلم وبارك على سيدنـا مـحمد

----------


## FOREXIST

صلى الله عليه و سلم و على آله و صحبه و سلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## islam10

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد

----------


## Elwin

النبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام هو أعظم رسل الله عز وجل. إنه رمز الحب الحقيقي والإنسانية للبشرية جمعاء. عاش حياة شخص عظيم بكل إنجازاته. انتشار الإسلام في العالم يرجع إلى إرثه. هل أنا محق أيها الأخوة؟

----------


## ابو لاما

اللهم صلي وسلم على اشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين  الهادي الأمين قائد الغر المحجلين حجة الدنيا إلى يوم الدين حبيب الرحمن القمر المبين صلابة تامة صلوا على رسول الله ويكفي بخل الفوركس عليكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

اللهم صلي وسلم على خير البرية محمد بن عبدالله النبي العربي الامي الهادي الامين وعلى اله واصحابه ومن تبعه باحسان إلى يوم الدين .

----------


## ابو لاما

اللهم صلى على رسول الله محمد بن عبدالله واله وصحبه .

----------


## ابو لاما

اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله

----------


## smith

*اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد*

----------


## mohammedgaber

اللهم صلِّ  وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## ابو لاما

اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله

----------


## ابو لاما

اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله .

----------


## ابو لاما

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على رسول الله

----------


## ابو لاما

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على رسول الله .

----------


## ابو لاما

اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله وصحبه واله .

----------


## Mana99l

*                     اللهم صلِّ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين*

----------


## merosaleh

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ابو لاما

اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله صلي من الصلة اَي أعيد الوح للنبي صلى الله عليه وبعد ان يعيد روحه يسلم عليه لذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حي ويرد السلام وما خفى اعظم

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله .

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صل ِ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صل ِ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ...

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صل ِ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
........................

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صل ِ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صل ِ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
.....................

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صل ِ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محم

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
..........

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ابوجاسم27

:Icon26:  
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام 
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام 
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام 
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ...

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
..

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام.

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام...

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام.....

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام،،،،،،،

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام.،،،@

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام،،.،،

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام،.،..

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام،.،،،

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
،.،.،.

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام.،،...

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام..،.

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
.....،

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام..،.،،

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
.،،..،،،،،..

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
.....

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ابوجاسم27

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## m_B_

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## Abdelbari

*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام*

----------


## dr m7md

صلي الله على محمد

----------


## adel18

جزاك الله كل الخير
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## da123451

اللهم صلي وسلم علي سيدنا محمد 
شكرا لك اخي الكريم

----------


## ابو لاما

اللهم صلى وسلم على رسول الله محمد بن عبدالله الهادي الأمين ابن الأكرمين وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين .

----------


## da123451

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## BABO1919

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## dofsh11

صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## alhawawshy

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## dramrabdelhamid

اللهم صلي و سلم ع سيدنا محمد

----------


## Trend77

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .

----------


## Trend77

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## abo zainab

جزاك الله خير

----------


## abo zainab

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

----------


## ابو لاما

اللهم صلى وسلم على رسول الله

----------


## ابو لاما

اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله

----------


## Trend77

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## ابو لاما

اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله.
اللهمصلي وسلم على رسول الله. 
اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله.

----------


## Trend77

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## Trend77

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله .

----------


## Trend77

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## Trend77

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## Trend77

لا إله إلا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله

----------


## ابو لاما

اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله
لااله الاالله محمد رسول الله 
لاحول لا قوة الابالله والحمدلله والله اكبر وسبحان الله وسبحان الله وبحمده وصلى الله وسلم على رسول الله
اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله 
لا إله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه مخلصين له الدين ولو كره الكافرون

----------


## Trend77

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## ابو لاما

اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله

----------


## ABo_Sand

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .

----------


## ABo_Sand

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعي

----------


## ABo_Sand

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## ABo_Sand

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ,,

----------


## ABo_Sand

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## أبو خليل

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## أبو خليل

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------


## أبو خليل

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ،،

----------


## تامر_وجدي

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## تامر_وجدي

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## ABo_Sand

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .

----------


## ABo_Sand

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله 
لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله والحمد الله والله اكبر

----------


## ABo_Sand

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه

----------


## ABo_Sand

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## تامر_وجدي

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .

----------


## تامر_وجدي

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .

----------


## تامر_وجدي

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله  
لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله والحمد الله والله اكبر

----------


## abo zainab

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## abo zainab

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## ابو لاما

اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله.
اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله. 
اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله. 
اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله. 
اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله. 
اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله. 
اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله. 
اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله. 
اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله. 
اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله. 
اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله.

----------


## تامر_وجدي

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## تامر_وجدي

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله 
لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله والحمد الله والله اكبر

----------


## ابو لاما

اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله.
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله. 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون.

----------


## تامر_وجدي

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## ABo_Sand

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## ABo_Sand

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله 
لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله والحمد الله والله اكبر

----------


## تامر_وجدي

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ،،،

----------


## تامر_وجدي

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## تامر_وجدي

سبحان الله وبحمده ،، سبحان الله العظيم  
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ،، والحمد الله والله اكبر

----------


## ABo_Sand

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## ABo_Sand

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه

----------


## تامر_وجدي

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## تامر_وجدي

سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم 
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .. والحمد الله والله اكبر

----------


## ABo_Sand

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## ABo_Sand

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه

----------


## ABo_Sand

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## ameeeeeeeer

فهذا حبيبنا صلى الله عليه وسلم ..يتألم 
المسجد الأقصى الذي عرجت منه الى السماء يدنسه اليهود يا رسول الله ..وكرمى لعينيك 500مليار دولار لترامب لكي تفرح في عليائك  
هاهم احفاد ابو لهب الذي أذاك بالأمس وحارب وحيك لا يزالون يقتلون كل من قال أشهد ان لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله  
منافقي الأسلام لم يدفعو فلسا للمسلمين ولم يطلقو رصاصة لنصرتك بل العكس ..يدفعون بلا حساب لكل من حاربك ويضغطون على الدول كافة لكي تطبع  والا فلن يتم مساعدتها  
أقسم بالله أن سورة المنافقين المكتوبة في كتاب الله والتي قرأناها في رمضان تتمثل حرفيا في عصرنا هذا بمن يلبسون لباس الدين والاسلام وهم الأشد عداوة للأسلام

----------


## ABo_Sand

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## ABo_Sand

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## ABo_Sand

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه

----------


## ABo_Sand

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله . 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .

----------


## Fares_mohammed

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا و حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم

----------


## ABo_Sand

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## ABo_Sand

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## Trend77

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## Trend77

سبحان الله وبحمده ،، سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## تامر_وجدي

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## Trend77

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .

----------


## ابو لاما

اللهم صل وسلم علي نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين وسلم

----------


## k.e.n

اللهم صل وسلم علي نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين وسلم

----------


## k.e.n

عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## تامر_وجدي

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## 12345678987654321

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------

